# The Australian National Homebrewing Conference



## Andyd (6/3/08)

​
*The Inaugural Australian National Homebrewing 
Conference*​
​*Thursday 23rd - Saturday 25th October 2008
William Anglis Institute, Melbourne*​*www.anhc.com.au*​
*Australia's first National Conference for Homebrewers will take place in October this year, and we've got something for almost everyone!*​International presenters *John Palmer* (author of the seminal homebrewing book "_How To Brew_") and *Jamil Zainasheff* (arguably the most successful homebrewer in the U.S. and host of The Brewing Networks "_The Jamil Show_") will be joining a big list of local presenters including *Phil Sexton* (the mastermind behind _Little Creatures_ and _Matilda Bay_ breweries), *Mick Jonteff* (Product developer at the New Product Development Department at _Fosters Brewing_, and currently developing recipes for _Matilda Bay Garage Brewery_ in Melbourne) as well as a host of homebrew suppliers to bring you the most concentrated hit of brewing knowledge Australia has ever seen!



Take part in a sensory perception session run by Mark Hibberd, Australia's highest ranked[acronym="Beer Judge Certification Program"] BJCP[/acronym] judge, and enjoy a wonderful dinner accompanied by a collection of fantastic beers matched to each of the courses. 

Join us for on a Microbewery tour of Melbourne, and be there for the Gala awards presentation for the Australian Amateur Homebrew Championships winners.
For all the latest news on the [acronym="Australian National Homebrew Conference"]ANHC[/acronym], visit our website, www.anhc.com.au - be one of the first 300 to sign up to the newsletter before the end of March for a chance to win a full conference package, including both dinners, the Microbrewery tour and all conference sessions.

If you've got any questions you can send email to [email protected], and in the meantime here's a flyer you can show your mates if you think they'll be interested in coming along for the party!

Hope to see you all there in October!

Andrew Davison (Andyd)
Conference Chairman


----------



## oldbugman (6/3/08)

sp000g :icon_chickcheers:

hope down the track there are club nights.


----------



## big d (6/3/08)

Will this conference be moving from state to state over the years or based in Melbourne.
Either way sounds/looks great.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Andyd (6/3/08)

It's something we've discussed, but at the moment we want to concentrate on making the first one a success. Certainly, if there's enough interest this year we'll be able to look at shifting it around.


----------



## PostModern (6/3/08)

When are you going to disclose your ACN and ABN?
Currently your terms and conditions show this:


> Australian National Homebrew Conference Pty Ltd, A.B.N ## ### ### ###, A.C.N ### ### ###,



Also, is creating an account on your site the same as signing up for news?


----------



## Andyd (6/3/08)

Wow! I'm impressed you read down that far!

We're just finalising the legal groundwork at the moment, and should have those details mid next week. We wanted to get the information out these as early as we could to give people plenty of advance notice.

Andy


----------



## kook (6/3/08)

Is there an official hotel for the event where we can receive a group discount?

I'm hoping to make it over for this.


----------



## Aaron (6/3/08)

Looks good guys. I look forward to seeing the details at then end of the month.


----------



## Andyd (6/3/08)

G'day Kook!

Yes, we have struck up a deal with a local hotel, so we'll announce that once we've got a few other things sorted out. If it comes out the way we want it to it will be about 3km away (a healthy walk or an easy tram ride down  ).

It'd be great to have you down for it. Looking forward to meeting you there!

Andy


----------



## PostModern (6/3/08)

Andyd said:


> Wow! I'm impressed you read down that far!
> 
> We're just finalising the legal groundwork at the moment, and should have those details mid next week. We wanted to get the information out these as early as we could to give people plenty of advance notice.
> 
> Andy



I'm a public servant. Reading the details is in my blood.
It seems that at present Australian National Homebrew Conference Pty Ltd doesn't exist on ASIC's National Names Index. So I just made an agreement with a non-existent entity. In fact, you haven't even _reserved_ the name, so incorporation is not yet under way.

Cheers,
Beaurocrat 09481773

PS. sorry for prying so deep, but you know, we have nothing but a whois on you.


----------



## Andyd (6/3/08)

That's a fair call. As soon as those details are all settled I'll let you know.

Andy


----------



## Insight (7/3/08)

I just wet myself! This is the genesys of an event that will grow year on year into a national movement. The NHC in America is a brilliant event pioneered by the passionate, and now patronised by the thousands.

Firm back-slaps to our Melbourne affiltiates for putting this together and attracting Jamil & John - two international homebrewing legends. Charlie P can't hold out forever I'm sure 

Sign me up - See you all there!


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

We've had interest from a few potential international speakers for future events, so if this one runs well we'll be in good steed for coming years!

Thanks for the enthusiasm Insight!

Andy


----------



## Barry (7/3/08)

Good Day
I have registered, and I will be there. Can't wait. :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (7/3/08)

well since its not late march yet and we cant buy tickets, how much are we looking at to attend. love to come.


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

We'll have pricing information available at the end of the month...stay tuned


----------



## Franko (7/3/08)

looks good just registered and hope to make it down to Melbourne in October


Franko


----------



## Fents (7/3/08)

BIG NEWS! im in.


----------



## brettprevans (7/3/08)

yeah im signed up now. 2 days of beer. my wife will be wrapped (not!) christ this will be better than the 2 day conference I went to this week on Planning.

Fents - you could do a paper on dry hemping, i mean hoping. Actually it would be good to see a paper/presentation on herbs in beer. traditional medicinal beers etc, also a presentation on setting up a full AG system for as little as possible.


----------



## /// (7/3/08)

Best of luck with this, been a long time coming and for all the hard work to come i hope everyone has a damm good time!

Also appreciate the efforts put into the privacy related clauses of the registration. Sorry, work with lawyers all day and all too often privacy is handled poorly online and treated with disrespect by some.

Scotty


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

Thanks for the suggestion CM - we've been talking about a starting all grain theme, with a possible brew session in there to show people how easy it can be. It's just a question of how much interest there would be in doing something like that, to if you want it, let us know! (We'll probably be putting up a list of possible activities like this in a little while so that people can tell us what they want to do...)

Andy


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

Thanks Scotty - it's been a pretty hectic couple of weeks getting this to a point where we could start telling you guys about it (especially the last couple of days), so we're all really excited to finally have it out there!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## PostModern (7/3/08)

I'm going to have to work hard to earn some beer points between now and then. John Palmer and Jamil Zainasheff!!!


----------



## drsmurto (7/3/08)

:icon_drool2: 

Signed up! 

The conference section of my CV now has a purpose....


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

Good man - it's always good to be able to slip a curve ball on the CV... mine looks a bit like one of those graphics you see on the cricket showing where all the ball have been hit!

Andy


----------



## BusinessTime (7/3/08)

Yet another reason to move to Melbourne


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/3/08)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> I have registered, and I will be there. Can't wait. :beer:



Comrade,
I did the same.
Do you think I should warn them about YOU KNOW WHAT, or let sleeping dogs lie, so to speak? 

Pete


----------



## Screwtop (7/3/08)

Signed up, hope to make it.




PostModern said:


> Beaurocrat 09481773



Is that your AGS number PoM0?

ex 38509101, see if you can find that one


----------



## mikem108 (7/3/08)

Yay Jamil's comming , I used to get this excited about bands and proper rock stars.......must be getting old


----------



## troydo (7/3/08)

sounds great... hope we can get a qld contingent down!


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

I've been contacted by people all over the country so far, so it sounds like there will be pretty good representation from all states...

Hopefully our hotel will be up to the amount of interest 

Any


----------



## troydo (7/3/08)

any idea on cost atm?


----------



## Ross (7/3/08)

Andyd said:


> I've been contacted by people all over the country so far, so it sounds like there will be pretty good representation from all states...
> 
> Hopefully our hotel will be up to the amount of interest
> 
> Any



Please give us the hotel details asap as would like to get a bed booked sooner rather than later - Should be a great few days :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/3/08)

When its all sorted out, hotel prices ETC I would be in for sure.Hopefully to get a cheap flight from Perth.Any other WA brewers going so far? Would be good to put faces to names.Great idea.
GB


----------



## Korev (7/3/08)

I'm in - looking forward to the pre-events to get warmed up! Road trip to Melbourne with some kegs.

Korev


----------



## oldbugman (7/3/08)

Was just thinking the same thing. Though maybe I could get someone to cannonball run some kegs down and I'll relax in the battery hen section of the plane.


----------



## Andyd (7/3/08)

We're working on getting details out as soon as we can. As soon as info becomes available we'll be posting it up on the website.

Andy


----------



## PostModern (7/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> Is that your AGS number PoM0?



Heh, no, I'm a state bureaucrat. Made up the number


----------



## Barry (8/3/08)

Korev said:


> I'm in - looking forward to the pre-events to get warmed up! Road trip to Melbourne with some kegs.
> 
> Korev



Me too.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/3/08)

This should be really good, I'll certainly be there!

We should make up a template for an AHB badge/sticker/hat etc etc that we can fill in with our AHB nic... that way we will be able to recognise each other out there in the "real" world

Thirsty


----------



## Andyd (8/3/08)

That's a great idea Thisty! We were actually considering name badges for delegates, and it might not be too much of a stretch to put the AHB and/or their club logo's on the badges as well...

Good one!

Andy


----------



## winkle (8/3/08)

Troydo said:


> sounds great... hope we can get a qld contingent down!



Hired bus loaded with party kegs? I'm in.


----------



## troydo (8/3/08)

Top Idea TB!!

SWMBO has said i *should* go... so price depending i'll be there!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (8/3/08)

Got something lined up already in Brisbane for the Saturday, but might be able to do the Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Chad (9/3/08)

I'm excited.
SWMBO has been on my back for the past 6 months about us going for a trip to Melbourne this year, and she has no objections to the AHNC dates. And yes, she does know my motives. So far I know of a few definites and a few highly likelies coming from Brisbane.


----------



## Andyd (10/3/08)

That's great news Chad!

Let them know to register so that they have a chance at winning the free conference pass !

Andy


----------



## Jye (11/3/08)

Chad said:


> So far I know of a few definites and a few highly likelies coming from Brisbane.



Pretty good chance Ill be there.


----------



## Chad (11/3/08)

Andyd said:


> Let them know to register so that they have a chance at winning the free conference pass !


What!! And reduce my chance of winning it. :lol:


----------



## Andyd (11/3/08)

Hmmmm. You do have a point 

Andy


----------



## Snow (11/3/08)

I am definitely keen to go to this. It is close enough to my birthday that I could maybe wrangle it as a present! :unsure: 

I am very supportive of a Brisbane/SEQ brewers bus trip - sure to be a memorable experience.....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## troydo (11/3/08)

memorable... i doubt that..... 

i doubt we will remember anything at all!!

HAHAHA


----------



## Snow (11/3/08)

Troydo said:


> memorable... i doubt that.....
> 
> i doubt we will remember anything at all!!
> 
> HAHAHA



I know I know....that's what photos and video are for! Hmmm..... maybe video isn't such a good idea :unsure:


----------



## bugwan (11/3/08)

Looks like John Preston (a'la Grain & Grape) is the force behind this concept - good on him. I love reading his coverage of the American National Homebrew Conference. Pretty handy that he's managed to get hold of 2/280 Whitehall Street as conference headquarters - just 3 doors down from G&G!

I also noticed his 'brewing philosophy' is listed on the site as "You want that crushed when?" - which is the exact response I received at 10 this morning when I asked for two bags of his finest...! Sorry John. I really must get a grain mill...

Best of luck with the organisation between here and there...I'm signed up and raring to go.

Cheers!


----------



## wee stu (11/3/08)

Best of luck guys, happy to play second fiddle this year  


I'm a Commonwealth public servant, so transport to Canberra would be easier. 


Mind you, if you want to come to Adelaide...............


Awrabest,

stu


----------



## Andyd (12/3/08)

Yep Bugwan, 

John is certainly the instigator of our little troop. We're using his address as the company contact b/c he's the secretary, but at the same time he's really concerned about having this look/feel like a G&G enterprise, which it is most definitely not.

Just in case anyone out there is wondering, we've set up a not-for-profit organisation for this event, and with the possible exception of the money we've all put in privately to get this off the ground (and limitted to that amount), any residual funds will be kept in reserve by the company for the purpose of running future ANHC events.

None of us are in this to make the big $$$ 

Wee Stu - sorry to hear that - the drive over's not too bad you know 

Andy


----------



## ozpowell (13/3/08)

Another Queenslander in! The wife actually encouraged me to go - I married a great woman!

Only problem - not sure how I'm going to be able to wait 7 months.....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Ross (13/3/08)

Looks like we are going to have a large contingent from Qld at the conference. It's going to be 3 magic days  Bring it on :icon_chickcheers: 

As Michael says, it's going to be a long wait....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/3/08)

bloody hell, Queenslanders all over the place, in Melbourne, in October... you wont be able to hear yourself for all the bitching about how cold it is


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/3/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> bloody hell, Queenslanders all over the place, in Melbourne, in October... you wont be able to hear yourself for all the bitching about how cold it is




Oh, come on! Some of our best weather is in October. They will love the place, especially since it won't be flooded...


----------



## Andyd (14/3/08)

G'day all!

While probably not of interest to everyone, the ACN for the organisation is 130 147 607 - so now we're legit 

Andy


----------



## ozpowell (31/3/08)

Registration page says registrations will open "Late March". Anybody have an update on when we can register? Today's about as late in March as it gets 

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## BrissyBrew (1/4/08)

Still no news on registration, I am not booking flights until I have a ticket.


----------



## ozpowell (1/4/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> Still no news on registration, I am not booking flights until I have a ticket.


Same here. I've done all the hard work - gone to the UN to secure approval from the missus. My credit card is burning a hole in my pocket. I wanna book flights, hotels - I wanna commit!  

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Andyd (1/4/08)

G'day all!

We're really close to having a price now, so while it's no longer late March we're looking at having all the sales stuff set up RSN. 

Hopefully we'll be able to announce pricing ahead of sales, so thqat should be in the next week.

Thanks for the patience guys - as you can imagine we're flat out getting this going!

Andy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/4/08)

Andyd said:


> G'day all!
> 
> We're really close to having a price now, so while it's no longer late March we're looking at having all the sales stuff set up RSN.
> 
> ...



But I guess Andy you must be feeling happy about all the positive response from prospective attendees. If you had of got nothing but negative responses you'd probably be worried. The dates and venue are definite definites at this stage ... ?


----------



## Andyd (1/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> But I guess Andy you must be feeling happy about all the positive response from prospective attendees. If you had of got nothing but negative responses you'd probably be worried. The dates and venue are definite definites at this stage ... ?



The date is certainly fixed. I believe that the venue is too. I went out with some of the committee members last night t inspect the venue and it's fantastic! We'll put some pictures up on the website when we have them, but I don't think anyone who makes it down is going to be disappointed.

Yep - I'm really happy abot the positive response. It's always a really risky venture to run the first conference for anything, and this is no exception 

I'm just as excited about getting to meet everyone as you guys are about coming along, so thanks for all the interest and patience. It won't be long before we can start selling tickets and making the whole thing that little bit more real!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## troydo (8/4/08)

PRICE PRICE PRICE PRICE PRICE PRICE PRICE PRICE PRICE 


PLEASE! :beer:


----------



## Andyd (8/4/08)

G'day All,

No news yet on prices, except that I expect to have it all sorted out for next week.

In the meantime, check out the ANHC blog. Our resident beer-treker Lachlan has been putting fingertips to keys to bring you all sorts of interesting snippets of info. 

In his latest he gives his view on the recent AIBA results... enough to raise a few eyebrows.

Visit www.anhc.com.au for all the gossip!

Keep your ears to the ground. We've given our first full package away, you know who the big name speakers are going to be. You know it's happening. Next week I'll have some fresh news for you about the conference!

Andy


----------



## Aaron (8/4/08)

Even a rough indication of price would be good. I'm really keen to go but need to have some idea before I'm going to be willing to book flights etc. The sooner I can book a flight and accommodation the better.

BTW You really need a better banner design and positioning. It looks really crappy at the top of the page. In firefox on OSX Leopard anyway.


----------



## Andyd (8/4/08)

G'day Aaron,

I probably wouldn't necessarily book until we're ready to sell tickets, which will be another 4 weeks away (we've got some technical stuff t work through to make sure the sales process doesn't break down). Without wanting to be too optimistic, it looks like we won't have room for everyone and I wouldn't want people to have booked flights and accomodation and then not be able to get into the conference!

I promise I'm doing everything I can to get the pricing up and the sales process working.

Andy


----------



## poiter (8/4/08)

I feel like I've just won the lottery jackpot! After following this thread to the ANHC website to find out the latest news, I found out I was part of it. 

To say I'm stoked is an understatement! I'm going into immediate training.

Many thanks to Andy and the committee for the package. You have done a great job of exciting the brewing fraternity and providing a top class programme for beer lovers.

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Andyd (8/4/08)

poiter said:


> I feel like I've just won the lottery jackpot! After following this thread to the ANHC website to find out the latest news, I found out I was part of it.
> 
> To say I'm stoked is an understatement! I'm going into immediate training.
> 
> ...




Congratulations Peter...

I'm a little suprised you didn't get the email I sent you before I posted the result here. PM me with your email address again so I can get the official confirmation to you.

Once again, congrats, and we're looking forward to meeting you at the event!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/4/08)

poiter said:


> I feel like I've just won the lottery jackpot! After following this thread to the ANHC website to find out the latest news, I found out I was part of it.
> 
> To say I'm stoked is an understatement! I'm going into immediate training.
> 
> ...


Well done poiter! Hope to see you there, if not beforehand at SABSOSA.

C&B
TDA


----------



## randyrob (9/4/08)

is anyone else getting subliminal messages when there on ahb?


----------



## Andyd (9/4/08)

You mean like...

"You know you want to come down to Melbourne for the conference..." ? 

Andy


----------



## ozpowell (10/4/08)

Andyd said:


> ...
> Without wanting to be too optimistic, it looks like we won't have room for everyone ...



Geeez! Now you've got me really worried....


----------



## bugwan (11/4/08)

Just checking prices over at the American equivalent of our inaugural event and they seem to sell tickets for around the $250 mark. That's for a 'full conference package'... $138 covers the 'social package' covering keynote address, club night etc...

It's only speculation I guess, but let's hope prices don't hit that level here... 

Guess I'm just getting excited


----------



## Aaron (11/4/08)

bugwan said:


> Just checking prices over at the American equivalent of our inaugural event and they seem to sell tickets for around the $250 mark. That's for a 'full conference package'... $138 covers the 'social package' covering keynote address, club night etc...
> 
> It's only speculation I guess, but let's hope prices don't hit that level here...


With guest speakers coming from the US I would think a price like that would be more than reasonable. I'm sure that Palmer doesn't charge a kings ransom to speak but they need to get the guys over here and look after their accommodation. Then there is venue, insurance and plenty of other costs involved in putting something like this on.


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/08)

winkle said:


> Hired bus loaded with party kegs? I'm in.




I already have the Leah Jet taxying down the runway in anticipation.

By the way is there a camping site nearby :unsure: 

Pumpy


----------



## bugwan (11/4/08)

Pumpy said:


> I already have the Leah Jet taxying down the runway in anticipation.
> 
> By the way is there a camping site nearby :unsure:
> 
> Pumpy



Flagstaff Gardens is about 100m away Pumpy. You can join the possums over there if you like!

Directions attached. (Quiet morning here...!)

View attachment William_Angliss_Institute_of_Tafe_to_Flagstaff_Gardens__Vict.pdf


----------



## Pumpy (11/4/08)

bugwan said:


> Flagstaff Gardens is about 100m away Pumpy. You can join the possums over there if you like!
> 
> Directions attached. (Quiet morning here...!)
> 
> View attachment 18491



That looks good .

Bit worried about sleeping there, might wake up with a heavy Dew on me in the morning ( have I spelt Dew right)

Pumpy


----------



## Andyd (11/4/08)

Pumpy said:


> That looks good .
> 
> Bit worried about sleeping there, might wake up with a heavy Dew on me in the morning ( have I spelt Dew right)
> 
> Pumpy




There are a range of accomodation options nearby - we'll be putting together an information package with a range of options, including a couple of loack backpacker places that should offer very affordable accomodation. For those who want to go a little up market there is another venue just across the park (the Raddison).

Andy


----------



## therook (11/4/08)

bugwan said:


> Flagstaff Gardens is about 100m away Pumpy. You can join the possums over there if you like!
> 
> Directions attached. (Quiet morning here...!)
> 
> View attachment 18491




I bet you a pot Dave that the price will be that and more.

Just my gut feeling

Rook


----------



## new2brew (13/4/08)

anyone going to the food/beer matching dinner? this sounds really cool.......finally i can show my mates beer is as cool as wine!

my mrs loves a dinner party.......now I can brew for it!!!!


----------



## new2brew (13/4/08)

bugwan said:


> just checking prices over at the American equivalent of our inaugural event and they seem to sell tickets for around the $250 mark. That's for a 'full conference package'... $138 covers the 'social package' covering keynote address, club night etc...
> 
> It's only speculation I guess, but let's hope prices don't hit that level here...





Aaron said:


> With guest speakers coming from the US I would think a price like that would be more than reasonable. I'm sure that Palmer doesn't charge a kings ransom to speak but they need to get the guys over here and look after their accommodation. Then there is venue, insurance and plenty of other costs involved in putting something like this on.



with there being international speakers.........maybe andyd could apply for a tourisum grant to cover the speakers costs and bring prices down????


----------



## Aaron (13/4/08)

new2brew said:


> anyone going to the food/beer matching dinner? this sounds really cool.......finally i can show my mates beer is as cool as wine!
> 
> my mrs loves a dinner party.......now I can brew for it!!!!


If you are interested in food and beer matching get yourself a copy of "The Brewmasters Table" by Garret Oliver. It's a great book with a lot of great ideas. Garret loves beer and it really comes across in the book.

You can find it here:
http://www.amazon.com/Brewmasters-Table-Di...7958&sr=8-2

Probably at local book stores too.


----------



## bonj (13/4/08)

I just looked it up on Google. The TAFE is a nice easy walk from Spencer St station, which suits me nicely if I visit my family out west before or after the conference.


----------



## Andyd (13/4/08)

Hmmm. Thanks Bonj - I should have mentioned Pub transport is nearby. Literally a 5 inute walk from Southern Cross Station (was Spencer St Station), and, of course, the CBD is littered with trams 

And thanks for the input new2brew... we have been looking for grants, but haven't yet got anything to help us out... still trying though.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## big d (13/4/08)

Any one from W.A a confirmed show yet.
If you dont mind carrying extra baggage i could go you halves and package myself into a reasonable size box to get myself over there.Im sure a few others over here could join in to make a freight size shipment.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## pbrosnan (13/4/08)

big d said:


> Any one from W.A a confirmed show yet.
> If you dont mind carrying extra baggage i could go you halves and package myself into a reasonable size box to get myself over there.Im sure a few others over here could join in to make a freight size shipment.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



I fully intend to go. I just hope that there enough places available as work and getting there won't be a problem.


----------



## new2brew (14/4/08)

Is there any plans on having a trade show as part of the conference? I read the website and there is plans on having presentations from suppliers (meaning lectures i think), but is there any chance of being able to buy and try the latest advancements they are discussing?


----------



## new2brew (14/4/08)

pbrosnan said:


> I fully intend to go. I just hope that there enough places available as work and getting there won't be a problem.


did you regester for updates on the website?
it says that it is the best way to ensure you dont miss out on a ticket


----------



## Andyd (14/4/08)

new2brew said:


> Is there any plans on having a trade show as part of the conference? I read the website and there is plans on having presentations from suppliers (meaning lectures i think), but is there any chance of being able to buy and try the latest advancements they are discussing?




Yep - we're going to be talking to potental exhibitors over the next couple of weeks, and hopefully there will be some bling floating around for everyone to drool over - I mean buy and take home to play with... 

Andy


----------



## Andyd (14/4/08)

new2brew said:


> did you regester for updates on the website?
> it says that it is the best way to ensure you dont miss out on a ticket




Hmmm. Haven't seen that one, but registering at this stage doesn't guarantee a ticket unfortunately. It will ensure that you get the up-to-date news about the conference, and on that everyone will want to check their mail Friday morning... 

Andy


----------



## kram (14/4/08)

Hey Andy, is there any reason why the site isn't working?


----------



## Andyd (15/4/08)

kram said:


> Hey Andy, is there any reason why the site isn't working?




Good question. It's ok now, and was ok when I was looking at it at around 2 this morning... must have been a glitch somewhere. No indication on our side of an outage. Thanks for pointing it out though - we'll have a bit more of a dig just in case there is something going on.

Andy


----------



## kook (16/4/08)

big d said:


> Any one from W.A a confirmed show yet.
> If you dont mind carrying extra baggage i could go you halves and package myself into a reasonable size box to get myself over there.Im sure a few others over here could join in to make a freight size shipment.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



I'll be there Dave.

I've booked leave, but just waiting on confirmed registration before I book flights/hotel.


----------



## big d (16/4/08)

Good to hear Kook.I would love to go but the other half has different ideas so will have to look at some badgering between now and next years event to score a win.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## pbrosnan (16/4/08)

Andyd said:


> Hmmm. Haven't seen that one, but registering at this stage doesn't guarantee a ticket unfortunately. It will ensure that you get the up-to-date news about the conference, and on that everyone will want to check their mail Friday morning...
> 
> Andy




Hi Andy,

Could you clarify whether or not you'll notify those who have signed up for email notifications when registrations have opened? If not what's the best (and earliest) way to find out?


----------



## Andyd (17/4/08)

pbrosnan said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Could you clarify whether or not you'll notify those who have signed up for email notifications when registrations have opened? If not what's the best (and earliest) way to find out?




Everyone who has registered will get mail from us as soon as we have new information. It will go up on the web page at about the same time, and then eventually find its way here I'm sure (probably after sleep  )


----------



## kook (18/4/08)

Andyd said:


> and on that everyone will want to check their mail Friday morning...



Nothing so far?


----------



## Andyd (18/4/08)

I was wondering how long it would take...

I'm just proofing the final docs and pages at the moment, so it'll be up any time now (or more correctly after the guys get back from dinner 

Sorry for the delay - I know some of us are on sitting on the edge of our seats 

Andy


----------



## johnno (18/4/08)

Prices are out.


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/08)

slightly more useful info......

What you get Full Price
(Booked after June 30) 
Early Bird Price 
(Book up until June 30) 

Package 1 
Conference and Both Dinners 
$360 
$290 

Package 2 
Conference and Saturday Nights Gala Dinner 
$340 
$280 

Package 3 
Conference and Friday Nights Beer-Food matching Dinner 
$300 
$260 

Package 4 
Conference Sessions Only 
$250 
$210 


Saturday Nights Dinner Only 
$110 
$90

bloody reasonable i recon


----------



## Ross (18/4/08)

...but unfortunately we still can't book anything until some time in May  

Cheers Ross


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/08)

yeah that part sucks. it will be a mad rush once they are availabke


----------



## Andyd (18/4/08)

Yeah - unforunately we've got all the hassles now of getting the ticket allocation and payment process sorted out.

Sorry for the piecemeal nature, but we're going as fast as a bunch of volunteers can 

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (18/4/08)

For those who haven't got the email, the pricing info is on the ANHC Website now.

The direct link is here.

Andy


----------



## Hogan (18/4/08)

Andyd - how many people are currently on the 'judging roster'.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Andyd (18/4/08)

Mark told me and I've forgotten. It's something in the 50 mark I think.

Andy


----------



## pbrosnan (18/4/08)

I'm still not sure what the deal is, does "We can unfortunately only accommodate 250 delegates at this year’s conference " mean there will only be 250 tickets available for the entire event? If so I've probably got as much chance of scoring one as I had for the Led Zep reunion gig


----------



## Andyd (18/4/08)

pbrosnan said:


> I'm still not sure what the deal is, does "We can unfortunately only accommodate 250 delegates at this years conference " mean there will only be 250 tickets available for the entire event? If so I've probably got as much chance of scoring one as I had for the Led Zep reunion gig




I'd love to say we can accomodate everybody, bt unfortunately wit no idea of whether people would come we had to set numbers relatively low (as it now seems).

So basically we have a venue for the conference that seats 250. If there is demandabove this wemay be able to queeze a few more in according to the venue operators (apparently they have church services there on a Sunday with 300, but I' told it's not very comfortable).

We've thought about fairness, and it's basically going to be a race to the line, online. We'll be opening up for sales at 8pm on a mid week night (probably a Thursday at this stage) with heaps of notice so everyone get's a fair run at it.

Andy


----------



## troydo (18/4/08)

well thats a bloody reasonable price! i doubt you'll have any tickets left for the non early bird sale!

I for one am planning on a full ticket!


----------



## rich_lamb (18/4/08)

Good work Andy (and cohorts). Get some sleep dude.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/4/08)

Andyd said:


> I'd love to say we can accomodate everybody, bt unfortunately wit no idea of whether people would come we had to set numbers relatively low (as it now seems).
> 
> So basically we have a venue for the conference that seats 250. If there is demandabove this wemay be able to queeze a few more in according to the venue operators (apparently they have church services there on a Sunday with 300, but I' told it's not very comfortable).
> 
> ...




Good stuff. Now just to enlighten us further, and to add further to all the silly questions we are asking, you will only have 250 max (plus those squeezed in) at the day sessions ? The same as the main dinner? Or are the day sessions open to larger numbers but the dinners are limited ?

It is important cos as a veteran of a gazillion conferences, I know many who attend day sessions and not bother with the dinners (though hopefully a brewers dinner is better than an accountants dinner .. am I the only accountant with a sense of humour ?). It will also mean that with the full dinner programs, there are opportunities to work out alternate night plans (the fringe conference).

So, are there unlimited day passes available or just 250 ?


----------



## BrissyBrew (19/4/08)

Andyd said:


> Mark told me and I've forgotten. It's something in the 50 mark I think.
> 
> Andy


250 places in total, subtract 50 for the judges, 1 for best brewer, you end up 199 tickets for the rest of the country.. I hope whatever payment gatway/webserver your looking at using will be able to take the flogging it will get in the first few minutes tickets go online.

How many people have registered their interest so we can get some idea of the odds of getting a ticket?


----------



## Aaron (19/4/08)

I have been thinking for years that it would be great to have something like this in Australia. However, I'm far too busy/lazy to do anything about it. I really hope this is the success we are all predicting. Thanks to Andy and everyone that is working on putting this together. Look forward to meeting you all in October.


----------



## Pumpy (19/4/08)

Andyd said:


> Mark told me and I've forgotten. It's something in the 50 mark I think.
> 
> Andy



50 Judges  25% are they all judging at the conference or is that just Autralia wide ?


Pumpy


----------



## Aaron (19/4/08)

Is there a conference hotel as such? I'm looking for accommodation,preferably serviced apartment, in the area. Any recommendations?


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Good stuff. Now just to enlighten us further, and to add further to all the silly questions we are asking, you will only have 250 max (plus those squeezed in) at the day sessions ? The same as the main dinner? Or are the day sessions open to larger numbers but the dinners are limited ?
> 
> It is important cos as a veteran of a gazillion conferences, I know many who attend day sessions and not bother with the dinners (though hopefully a brewers dinner is better than an accountants dinner .. am I the only accountant with a sense of humour ?). It will also mean that with the full dinner programs, there are opportunities to work out alternate night plans (the fringe conference).
> 
> So, are there unlimited day passes available or just 250 ?



It'll be 250 (or whatever number we decide we can squeeze into the venue) max. There's limitted room and OH&S issues to consider.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> 250 places in total, subtract 50 for the judges, 1 for best brewer, you end up 199 tickets for the rest of the country.. I hope whatever payment gatway/webserver your looking at using will be able to take the flogging it will get in the first few minutes tickets go online.
> 
> How many people have registered their interest so we can get some idea of the odds of getting a ticket?




That's why I'm holding off purchases at present. Once we get it up I'll be hammer testing it for the anticipated transaction load.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Pumpy said:


> 50 Judges  25% are they all judging at the conference or is that just Autralia wide ?
> 
> 
> Pumpy




50% of our judges are from interstate.

They'll all be judging on the thursday morning, but we don't currently know how many will take up the offer (we're not giving those tickets away, just making sure that the guys putting in the effort to judge are able to make it if they want to).

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> 250 places in total, subtract 50 for the judges, 1 for best brewer, you end up 199 tickets for the rest of the country.. I hope whatever payment gatway/webserver your looking at using will be able to take the flogging it will get in the first few minutes tickets go online.
> 
> How many people have registered their interest so we can get some idea of the odds of getting a ticket?




We had 240 register interest in the end, so there're still reasonable odds that those asking for tickets will get one.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Aaron said:


> Is there a conference hotel as such? I'm looking for accommodation,preferably serviced apartment, in the area. Any recommendations?




There will be. I've asked the guys to produce an accomodation brouchure with a range of options from backpacker dorms to hotel rooms - I'll make sure we add serviced apartments (is one block I know of that is quite close).

Andy


----------



## Franko (19/4/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> 250 places in total, subtract 50 for the judges, 1 for best brewer, you end up 199 tickets for the rest of the country.. I hope whatever payment gatway/webserver your looking at using will be able to take the flogging it will get in the first few minutes tickets go online.
> 
> How many people have registered their interest so we can get some idea of the odds of getting a ticket?



They may need to rename the conference to The Melbourne Homebrewing Conference.
It is a bit soft seeing its whole Australian Conference with those sort of numbers-but here's hoping


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/4/08)

Franko said:


> They may need to rename the conference to The Melbourne Homebrewing Conference.
> It is a bit soft seeing its whole Australian Conference with those sort of numbers-but here's hoping



Your words are a little harsh considering its their first time organising this thing. Most events like these start small and I'm impressed that they are not biting off more than they can chew. If next year nothing has been upgraded (venue, trade show etc) then people have the right to be critical. Or else they risk someone else in another state planning a similiar event thats bigger, brighter and has whistles attached. Sure there will be some people who will miss out this year and I could be one, but let's give these guys (all volunteers) their dues for the efforts so far and talk up this event even if you aren't going.


----------



## Franko (19/4/08)

Dont get me wrong I highly applaud and repsect all those who are responsible for there efforts and its a great great thing for the homebrewing community, but for an Australian based conference with a International Guest lineup 250 attendees seems a little low.

just my 2c worth no harm intended

Franko


----------



## Gerard_M (19/4/08)

Looks like fun. I just checked the dates for the Australian Beer Festival @ the Australian Hotel in the Rocks, Sydney. With a bit of luck they won't clash. I guess we will catch up for a beer at one or the other or maybe both eh Frank! If you don't get a start in Melb, just turn right & head down to Warrnambool, we might be open by then!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Franko said:


> Dont get me wrong I highly applaud and repsect all those who are responsible for there efforts and its a great great thing for the homebrewing community, but for an Australian based conference with a International Guest lineup 250 attendees seems a little low.
> 
> just my 2c worth no harm intended
> 
> Franko




Fair comments Franko,

For what it's worth, I'm keen to see the event grow. As Fatgodzilla pointed out, we could have set up a venue expectign 1000 to come, but the risk of running such an event when (a) you don't know how many people would be willing to travel, and (B) you don't know how much they would pay to be there, and &copy; you don't know how well sponsors will react to the event, is a really risky situation.

To shed some light on it, if we only have 120 people at the conference this year, the committee (or at least the Directors) will all be significantly out of pocket. We've set it up so that the cost is as low as we can without losing money, and in the best case we've got money in the bank to help run next year's event.

So if we had chosen to run a 500 head event and only had 250 people show, the costs to the organising comittee would have been unbearabe, and noone would have set up the event...

So we're really sorry if anyone does miss out - hopefully not too many. If there are a lot who miss out you can be assured that we'll be able to set up a bigger event next year, given better knowledge of who will come, and who will support it (in tems of sponsorships).

I hope that helps.



Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Looks like fun. I just checked the dates for the Australian Beer Festival @ the Australian Hotel in the Rocks, Sydney. With a bit of luck they won't clash. I guess we will catch up for a beer at one or the other or maybe both eh Frank! If you don't get a start in Melb, just turn right & head down to Warrnambool, we might be open by then!
> Cheers
> Gerard




They're running on October 20, so no clash (as long as you can recover in time  )

We attempted to make sure nothing clashed - hopefully we succeeded ...

Andy


----------



## Ross (19/4/08)

Andyd said:


> So if we had chosen to run a 500 head event and only had 250 people show, the costs to the organising comittee would have been unbearabe, and noone would have set up the event...
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy,

I guess there's always the chance that the event won't be fully subscribed, though I doubt it very much. Out of interest, if you do get way over subscribred have you got the abillity to switch to a larger conference hall, or to run extra sessions? Or is the 250 (less than 200 available) definately it?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Gerard_M (19/4/08)

Andyd said:


> They're running on October 20, so no clash (as long as you can recover in time  )
> 
> We attempted to make sure nothing clashed - hopefully we succeeded ...
> 
> Andy



Andy
Oct 20th is a Monday? I was referring to the festival they hold after their little beer comp, which is usually the following weekend.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Andy
> Oct 20th is a Monday? I was referring to the festival they hold after their little beer comp, which is usually the following weekend.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Ah - I wasn't aware of that - that will clash... C'est la vie I guess...


----------



## Andyd (19/4/08)

Ross said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I guess there's always the chance that the event won't be fully subscribed, though I doubt it very much. Out of interest, if you do get way over subscribred have you got the abillity to switch to a larger conference hall, or to run extra sessions? Or is the 250 (less than 200 available) definately it?
> 
> Cheers Ross



A good suggestion Ross. We have raised this as a possibility, but not given it any legs at the moment.

If we get enough confirmed bookings in the first week we could look at it... it comes down to availability of venue and costs at the end of the day.

I guess my initial feeling is that if we were going to do that I'd be looking for people to put their money down up front before we go hunting for an alternative venue. I'm comfortable with th levelof risk we're running with for now, but not really that keen to make any commitments without the punters committing.

Let's wait and see what happens when we open up sales and take it from there.

Andy


----------



## BrissyBrew (20/4/08)

Andyd said:


> 50% of our judges are from interstate.
> 
> They'll all be judging on the thursday morning, but we don't currently know how many will take up the offer (we're not giving those tickets away, just making sure that the guys putting in the effort to judge are able to make it if they want to).
> 
> Andy


No doubt being a true Australian National Conference, future years will be rotated between other state capitals?


----------



## Andyd (20/4/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> No doubt being a true Australian National Conference, future years will be rotated between other state capitals?




We've discussed this briefly within the committee. We'll be picking up the discussion after this one has bee successful  

Until then we're concentrating on getting this year's up and running.

Andy


----------



## joecast (20/4/08)

Andyd said:


> If we get enough confirmed bookings in the first week we could look at it... it comes down to availability of venue and costs at the end of the day.



im starting to get the feeling, at least from the interest here, that you'll be sold out in the first few days. (but i could be wrong. it may take a week or two).


----------



## Aaron (20/4/08)

Has any consideration been given to recording the lectures etc? Would be nice to be able to download audio and or video of the sessions after the conference. If not for everybody at least for attendees. I will be taking my own notes but these kind of things when provided by a conference can be invaluable.

You could do something like making them available to attendees straight away then dribble them out via a monthly podcast to the population at large. Will give them a taste of what they missed and be good marketing for the next event.


----------



## troydo (20/4/08)

solid plan!


----------



## Chad (20/4/08)

Any chance of being able to pay for the Friday night dinner by itself?

My other half will be out shopping all day  while I'm at the conference, but I would like her to be able to come for dinner. You have it for the Saturday, so how about the Friday as well?


----------



## troydo (20/4/08)

NO WAY shes taking a brewers valuable spot !  only kidding i know how they can be!


----------



## Aaron (20/4/08)

Chad said:


> Any chance of being able to pay for the Friday night dinner by itself?
> 
> My other half will be out shopping all day  while I'm at the conference, but I would like her to be able to come for dinner. You have it for the Saturday, so how about the Friday as well?


I think the problem there, I'm sure Andy can correct this is if wrong, is that there are only 150 spots for the Friday dinner so they are expecting hat they will all be full.


----------



## Chad (20/4/08)

I would expect an event such as this to cater for the other halves that aren't interested in the technical side, but still would like to enjoy the festivities with us.


Then is there any chane we can knock the dinner out, and a portion of the price, because I won't be going to the dinner without her, and so there will be a wasted place  .


----------



## Aaron (20/4/08)

Looking at the pricing table on the web site you can get either, both or none of the dinners.


----------



## Gerard_M (21/4/08)

Yep looks like there is a clash of dates between the ANHC in Melb & the Beer festival at the Australian Hotel in Sydney both on the same weekend. Not a big drama really, but there are so few events like this in Australia, it is a bummer. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Andyd (21/4/08)

Aaron said:


> Has any consideration been given to recording the lectures etc? Would be nice to be able to download audio and or video of the sessions after the conference. If not for everybody at least for attendees. I will be taking my own notes but these kind of things when provided by a conference can be invaluable.
> 
> You could do something like making them available to attendees straight away then dribble them out via a monthly podcast to the population at large. Will give them a taste of what they missed and be good marketing for the next event.




That was certainly on our agenda. At the moment we've had to keep video production costs out of the budget to keep the prices down, but as we get a better idea of the number of people and sponsors I'm comfotable that we'll be able to bring that back in again.

I've also spoken with James Spencer and Justin from TBN, and we'll be making material selected available to them for the podcasts.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (21/4/08)

Chad said:


> Any chance of being able to pay for the Friday night dinner by itself?
> 
> My other half will be out shopping all day  while I'm at the conference, but I would like her to be able to come for dinner. You have it for the Saturday, so how about the Friday as well?



We had originally considered that, however with the reduced capacity we didn't think it would be wise.

Once we have release the tickets, if there appears to be either extra capacity or if there are unused tickets I'm sure we'll release them seperately at that point.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (21/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Yep looks like there is a clash of dates between the ANHC in Melb & the Beer festival at the Australian Hotel in Sydney both on the same weekend. Not a big drama really, but there are so few events like this in Australia, it is a bummer.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Yep, I agree it's unfortunate. I guess we had some constraints down here with some relatively big Autumn events (like spring carnival  ) and with connecting up with AABC. We can address this for next year (if we're lucky enough to have the success that would allow it...)

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Aaron (21/4/08)

Andyd said:


> That was certainly on our agenda. At the moment we've had to keep video production costs out of the budget to keep the prices down, but as we get a better idea of the number of people and sponsors I'm comfotable that we'll be able to bring that back in again.


Audio alone would be great. I intend to bring my own recorder but a recording direct from the sound system would be a lot better.


----------



## Andyd (21/4/08)

Aaron said:


> Audio alone would be great. I intend to bring my own recorder but a recording direct from the sound system would be a lot better.




Yep - we'll certainly be capturing everything through the desk.

Andy


----------



## Aaron (28/4/08)

Any word on the accommodation guide? Anyone have any recommendations for anything in walking distance of the venue?


----------



## BrissyBrew (1/5/08)

Aaron said:


> Any word on the accommodation guide? Anyone have any recommendations for anything in walking distance of the venue?


ticket sales, I still want to be able to look for cheap flights in advance but dont want to book without tickets in hand.


----------



## Andyd (1/5/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> ticket sales, I still want to be able to look for cheap flights in advance but dont want to book without tickets in hand.




We're really close now- we're just oganising the CC processng capabilities and the system to manage the ticket sales sytem seems to be going along nicely now. 

Andy


----------



## Andyd (1/5/08)

Aaron said:


> Any word on the accommodation guide? Anyone have any recommendations for anything in walking distance of the venue?




Shouldn't be long now - the team is working on it as we speak (or type  )

Andy


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/5/08)

Andyd - 

I was just perusing the "alternative ANHC get-together" thread. Which is more or less just looking for some hangouts for both cenference goers and people who cant make it to the official events, to get together for a drink - before, after and over the weekend of the ANHC.

Has there been an approach made to the "Beer Centric" venues in Melbourne - looking to see if anyone wants to become the official ANHC pub, or if they want to host special events to coincide with the conference?

I'm thinking places like

Cookie
The Lambsgo Bar
Transport
Beer Deluxe (going there for a drink in about an hour actually)
The Royston
Mrs Parmas
The Terminus (Clifton Hill)
The Local Taphouse

Really I just want to know what pub to hang out at to meet the most AHBers etc, and I figure an official ANHC venue might be the go..

Thirsty


----------



## Andyd (2/5/08)

We have given some thought to it, but to be honest we're all so flat out trying to get everything else up and running that we haven't finalised anything.

I know lachlan is in touch with a few of the pubs you've mentioned to see if there's a possibility there somewhere. 

Once we get ticket sales and sponsorship under control we'll be able to steer some attention that way.

Andy


----------



## Jim_Levet (2/5/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Andyd -
> 
> I was just perusing the "alternative ANHC get-together" thread. Which is more or less just looking for some hangouts for both cenference goers and people who cant make it to the official events, to get together for a drink - before, after and over the weekend of the ANHC.
> 
> ...



Why not just pick a pub & christen it "The Official AHB Watering Hole ANHC 2008 ?

Just a thought

James


----------



## Andyd (3/5/08)

Hey guys,

We're organising a micro tour for Thursday night, we've got club night on Friday evening with an open invitation to share your best as well as trying out some great micro beers and a special "Conference Brew".

With Saturday's Dinner, and the conference bar open during the event, those of you who are coming along to the conference may not need to find a bar... we might even be able to slip in some Pink Floyd on the playlist 

Andy


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (3/5/08)

Andyd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We're organising a micro tour for Thursday night, we've got club night on Friday evening with an open invitation to share your best as well as trying out some great micro beers and a special "Conference Brew".
> 
> ...



I think the alternative thing is for those who don't make the cut for the official events. So, f'rinstance, if I miss out on tickets to any or all of those things and there are a couple of dozen other brewers who also miss out, we can still get together somewhere and pretend we're part of the greater event - or at least drink beer and talk about album cover artwork. Designating a particular venue might work for everyone involved - some sponsorship for the event and cut-price beer for everyone else.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (3/5/08)

Andyd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We're organising a micro tour for Thursday night, we've got club night on Friday evening with an open invitation to share your best as well as trying out some great micro beers and a special "Conference Brew".
> 
> ...





Pink Floyd!!! Where do I sign!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## domonsura (3/5/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I think the alternative thing is for those who don't make the cut for the official events. So, f'rinstance, if I miss out on tickets to any or all of those things and there are a couple of dozen other brewers who also miss out, we can still get together somewhere and pretend we're part of the greater event - or at least drink beer and talk about album cover artwork. Designating a particular venue might work for everyone involved - some sponsorship for the event and cut-price beer for everyone else.



You've got it spills, somewhere for the great unwashed to gather and party  Might be good for someone to approach one or two places to see if we can be accomodated.....


----------



## Aaron (11/5/08)

Any updates on when tickets will go on sale?


----------



## Andyd (11/5/08)

We're really close now. The shop beta site is up and we're testing it at the moment. I am anticipating an announcement of dates tomorrow night at this stage (which means that tickets will probably go on sale in about 2 weeks so that all the clubs hae a chance to hear about the dates as well).

Thanks for all the patience guys - it's been a hectic couple of weeks, but it's all looking good now.

Andy


----------



## ozpowell (19/5/08)

Andyd said:


> We're really close now. The shop beta site is up and we're testing it at the moment. I am anticipating an announcement of dates tomorrow night at this stage (which means that tickets will probably go on sale in about 2 weeks so that all the clubs hae a chance to hear about the dates as well).
> 
> Thanks for all the patience guys - it's been a hectic couple of weeks, but it's all looking good now.
> 
> Andy



???? :huh: ????


----------



## Andyd (19/5/08)

ozpowell said:


> ???? :huh: ????



Unfortunately we've had a hickup trying to obtain a secure certificate to protect the transactions (they required us to transfer the ANHC.com.au domain, and that's taken a week and a bit to have done), so we're running 2 weeks behind.

We're really sorry for the delay. Everyone is working hard to make sure this happens as soon as possible.

Regards,

And


----------



## Aaron (22/5/08)

Still looking for accommodation options in the area. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Cummins (22/5/08)

What kind of accomodation? Hotel room, multi room apartment, or bed in a backpackers?
I only know backpackers (they're around $15) but if you want a hotel just use one of those last minute deal websites.


----------



## Andyd (22/5/08)

We'll have some accomodation options up on the web. We've negotiated a range of accomodation with discounts that should be attractive...

Andy


----------



## Aaron (22/5/08)

Cummins said:


> What kind of accomodation? Hotel room, multi room apartment, or bed in a backpackers?
> I only know backpackers (they're around $15) but if you want a hotel just use one of those last minute deal websites.


I'm after hotel/apartment but I was looking for peoples opinions. Easy enough to find them on Google but interested in what people think of them. I don't really trust a lot of the reviews you find online. They tend to be overly positive.

Thanks for the update Andy.


----------



## Andyd (24/5/08)

Hey Guys,

The Good News: Anyone who has registered should now have received the latest newsletter and the secret of the crystal skull... I mean the information you have been waiting for...

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Aaron (25/5/08)

Good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cummins (25/5/08)

I think I'm registered... but didnt get the email?


----------



## Andyd (28/5/08)

Hey Folks!

They accomodation guide is now online, so if you're looking for your options, head on over to http://www.anhc.com.au


Regards,

Andy


----------



## Aaron (29/5/08)

Thanks for the update Andy.


----------



## Andyd (4/6/08)

Hey folks,

New news on the website... www.anhc.com.au

Andy!


----------



## pbrosnan (5/6/08)

Are the registrations open or what? It's nearly 7:00AM here in Perth.


----------



## bconnery (5/6/08)

pbrosnan said:


> Are the registrations open or what? It's nearly 7:00AM here in Perth.



Patience grasshopper. Less than 12 hours to go...


----------



## pbrosnan (5/6/08)

bconnery said:


> Patience grasshopper. Less than 12 hours to go...


Doh, lousy AM PM thing ...


----------



## Insight (5/6/08)

"Just when you thought the only way to get to the ANHC this year was to, you know, pay for it, we're happy to announce that the convenors of the Victorian, South Australian, Queensland, ACT and Western Australian qualifying competitions for the AABC will be giving their respective Champion Brewers an all-session pass to ANHC '08 (including attendance at all sessions and both conference dinners)." - ANHC website.

A conspicuous ommision from the list there. Fortunately my beer is extremely unlikely to take out a BOS in any competition


----------



## Andyd (5/6/08)

Indeed. I have not heard back from anyone in NSW organising a state competition, which is unfortunate... It would have been great to have all the states involved, but at the moment we have 3 that don't have recognised competitions that have been organised for this year. At least not to my knowledge - does anyone know anything different?

Andy


----------



## mikelinz (5/6/08)

No sign of the online shop as of yet. Is it still happening tonight???????????????????????????????


----------



## reVoxAHB (5/6/08)

mikelinz said:


> No sign of the online shop as of yet. Is it still happening tonight???????????????????????????????



From the website: 

"We know you've all been waiting patiently for an announcement about registrations, so it is with much pleasure (and relief!) that we can announce that ANHC 2008 registrations will open on *Thursday June 5, at 8.00pm EST*."

So in about 1 hour 10 mins 

reVox


----------



## lonte (5/6/08)

reVox said:


> From the website:
> 
> "We know you've all been waiting patiently for an announcement about registrations, so it is with much pleasure (and relief!) that we can announce that ANHC 2008 registrations will open on *Thursday June 5, at 8.00pm EST*."
> 
> ...


but also from the site "... you'll see an online shop pop up soon ..." - I gues that's what will "pop up" at 20:00 ??


----------



## hillbillybreweries (5/6/08)

only a couple of minutes to go so lets see what happens!


----------



## Cummins (5/6/08)

Its bloody 8:01 and no shop


----------



## hillbillybreweries (5/6/08)

yep can't see anything yet either


----------



## Kleiny (5/6/08)

top of the site home says shop must be open


----------



## reVoxAHB (5/6/08)

yep, click the link shop. 

it's there B)


----------



## lonte (5/6/08)

Cummins said:


> Its bloody 8:01 and no shop


I got order #12


----------



## Cummins (5/6/08)

Not at 8:01 it wasn't 

Lucky 13.


----------



## Kleiny (5/6/08)

no package 3 the one i wanted


----------



## domfergo (5/6/08)

what happend to package 3? friday night dinner and sessions??


----------



## domfergo (5/6/08)

oh well kleiny, looks like we might have to hit the town both nights!!!


----------



## bconnery (5/6/08)

Order number 21 for me!
Full package...


----------



## ozpowell (5/6/08)

Order #20!!!


----------



## lonte (5/6/08)

bconnery said:


> Order number 21 for me!
> Full package...


can i sleep on your floor Ben?


----------



## ozpowell (5/6/08)

Hmmm - is everyone's order status "Pending"?


----------



## Fish (5/6/08)

#26 your burger with the lot is ready.

Looking forward to babbling in and about beer for 3 days!

Fish


----------



## domonsura (5/6/08)

Andy - what's the story with package 3 disappearing at the last moment? Flights booked, now it looks like to be able to go to Friday nights dinner I need to pay for both but only get to go to Friday's as my flight leaves Saturday evening?

Bit rough mate.


----------



## hillbillybreweries (5/6/08)

i cant get my cart to go thru the checkout!!!


----------



## ozpowell (5/6/08)

hillbillybreweries said:


> i cant get my cart to go thru the checkout!!!


Make sure your billing/shipping details are present. If not, you need to click on the "Update Account" link on the bottom of your order and fill in your shipping/billing address, name, ph, etc before you can checkout.


----------



## tim_mortensen (5/6/08)

Order #18, Package 1

Painful, the number of timeouts, then after I had finally remembered my login details and go it to go through, it was confirming order, then crashed! Think the neighbours heard that...  

Luckily an email come through...

Then just had to remember my PayPal details...

Time for a beer...


----------



## hillbillybreweries (5/6/08)

thanks Ozpowell was wondering why it wouldn't let me do it from the cart- worked fine now hope everyone's able to get what they're trying for.


----------



## doglet (5/6/08)

Order 23 , Package 1  

Good to see us interstaters making up the early numbers. Look forward to meeting everyone there. Cheers!


----------



## pbrosnan (5/6/08)

I put one order through without any billing details and received an email. Wasn't sure what was going on so I went again and put in the details and received another email. Both have order status pending.


----------



## lonte (5/6/08)

ozpowell said:


> Hmmm - is everyone's order status "Pending"?


... is that a "good" pending or a "bad" pending ???


----------



## bonj (5/6/08)

#43 No timeouts or any problems. Option 1 with the lot, thanks!

I assume Pending means they haven't sent out the mailout yet, seeing how the post office is closed and all.


----------



## Steve (5/6/08)

pbrosnan said:


> I put one order through without any billing details and received an email. Wasn't sure what was going on so I went again and put in the details and received another email. Both have order status pending.




I'll buy one of your orders off you half price  Its the only way I'll be able to go 

P.S. I hope Dane has been offered a free weekend pass?


----------



## BrissyBrew (5/6/08)

first of all I could not remember my login, then I was advised my account had been blocked. So registered a new account, and 20 minutes late I have my ticket. I was worried as it took longer and longer and more and more time outs, but in the end it turned out ok, although order status of Pending, I hope this means I have a ticket.


----------



## pbrosnan (5/6/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> first of all I could not remember my login, then I was advised my account had been blocked. So registered a new account, and 20 minutes late I have my ticket. I was worried as it took longer and longer and more and more time outs, but in the end it turned out ok, although order status of Pending, I hope this means I have a ticket.



Pending could mean it hasn't cleared with the credit card people. However I would have thought that having a valid order number entitled you to a ticket providing the payment is cleared OK.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/6/08)

If this is anything like the Grain and Grape ordering process (which would make sense because John from grain and grape is heavily involved in the conference organisation), pending means they have not shipped off the order yet (in this case the ticket).

Either that or they waiting to see who orders and then decide who they really want to attend .


----------



## hillbillybreweries (5/6/08)

Hi Chris , don't think we need to worry about Grain and Grape processing our orders, John is a pretty good guy - afterall this thing was all his idea


----------



## Screwtop (5/6/08)

In Order #48

Fhewww!


Now for flights and accom


----------



## brendanos (5/6/08)

#34 Oh yeah! Was also bummed the conference + friday dinner wasn't available but oh well guess I'm heading to a gala now too! Let's just hope they're flexible with regards to menu options...


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/6/08)

hillbillybreweries said:


> Hi Chris , don't think we need to worry about Grain and Grape processing our orders, John is a pretty good guy - afterall this thing was all his idea



Yes you probably can't see it, but the tounge was firmly in the cheek when typing that line. 

I am sure that there is no funny business going on with the "pending" status.


----------



## tim_mortensen (5/6/08)

Already got my PayPal receipt, so all paid, plus the ANHC website confirmed receipt of payment, so wouldn't worry about the pending bit (unless you have bought your tickets twice...)


----------



## kook (5/6/08)

Mrs bought me tickets this evening (I was in a seminar when tickets went on sale!). About to book my flights.

Where is everyone planning on staying?


----------



## wabster (5/6/08)

My ticket for the lot was number 53, now to organise accommodation and flights, or to suss relos/friends and hope petrol is a bit cheaper by then and drive down, but I'm in, wonderful!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/6/08)

kook said:


> Mrs bought me tickets this evening (I was in a seminar when tickets went on sale!). About to book my flights.
> 
> Where is everyone planning on staying?


On your floor space if there is enough room  I hear the Salvos have a nice retreat and the inlaws work for them so we should be fine.
GB


----------



## Aaron (5/6/08)

I'm all booked. Have conference flights and hotel sorted. I'm getting in Wednesday for judging on Thursday. Any one up for a beer somewhere on Wednesday night or have a recommendation of somewhere to visit on a Wednesday night? Somewhere in the cbd would be good but was considering a trip to the Royston as it's a great pub. See you all in October.


----------



## Andyd (6/6/08)

Hey guys,

With a sigh of relief I've got to give a lot of kudos to the guys who were on the floor tonight who did a fantastic job of ensuring nothing went too wrong. 

If you have a "Pending" status on your order, that is simply that we have not yet processed your payment by CC. So if you have a pending status rest assured that unless your payment details are wrong you have secured ticket.

Incidentally, it could take up to two weeks for us to do the CC payment, because we're doing all of that manually.


Thanks to all those who have got in early..


Andy


----------



## ozpowell (6/6/08)

Andyd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> With a sigh of relief I've got to give a lot of kudos to the guys who were on the floor tonight who did a fantastic job of ensuring nothing went too wrong.
> 
> ...


Out of interest - how many tix did you sell last night?


----------



## BrenosBrews (6/6/08)

In with order number 56 with the lot as of this morning so still quite a few tickets left by the looks of things. Can't wait!


----------



## Andyd (6/6/08)

We had about 40 orders come in last night, but some of those were for pairs of tickets. I haven't put together the figures from judges etc, but I'd say we're close to 2/3 subscribed now...

It's all looking good - thanks to all of you for being patient, and let your mates know there's still time to get a seat!

Andy


----------



## Aaron (6/6/08)

I have booked in here:

http://www.pensione.com.au/index.php?optio...3&Itemid=20

It's close to the venue and pretty cheap too.


----------



## Barry (7/6/08)

I have booked in here which is also in Spencer St

www.hotelenterprize.com.au


----------



## Andyd (7/6/08)

Steve said:


> I'll buy one of your orders off you half price  Its the only way I'll be able to go
> 
> P.S. I hope Dane has been offered a free weekend pass?




Stever,

I only just spotted your post - sorry mate. If you've paid by CC, do you only want one processed?

Andy


----------



## hefevice (7/6/08)

Order #60. I'm there!! Can't wait to see The Pope, Rock Candy and The Guru together in one room.


----------



## mikelinz (7/6/08)

Hi guys i,m wondering if we could get a group together to book out one of the nomadsworld backpacker 6-8 bed dorm (ensuite) 
A$29.00 (less the discount) i'm happy to organise if there are ppl interested. Even if there are only 4 of us it would be affordable and means we shouldn't have problems. 

Only question is do ppl need just fri/sat or thur too. I'm flexible either way.

rgds mike


----------



## mikelinz (7/6/08)

mikelinz said:


> Hi guys i,m wondering if we could get a group together to book out one of the nomadsworld backpacker 6-8 bed dorm (ensuite)
> A$29.00 (less the discount) i'm happy to organise if there are ppl interested. Even if there are only 4 of us it would be affordable and means we shouldn't have problems.
> 
> Only question is do ppl need just fri/sat or thur too. I'm flexible either way.
> ...



addit

Looks like they need full payment to book. Will sort out how if we get the numbers. Can probably do an airport pickup or two as well.


----------



## Andyd (7/6/08)

Ok Guys and Gals,

I've just been doing a tally, and it looks like we only have 30 full packages left, but plenty of session passes and seats for Saturday night.

So if you're holding off on buying full passes, don't wait too long...

And if you've got friends who might want to come along to the Gala dinner or sessions, let them know there's time to get in before the prices jump up...

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Andyd (19/6/08)

*LATEST NEWS FROM ANHC**

* *Limited 'full packages' available. Early bird registrations end June 30

* Hi everyone, 
If you haven't got around to purchasing tickets for the Australian National Homebrewing Conference yet, there are only five tickets for the 'Full Conference Package' left! There are plenty of tickets available for the Conference and Saturday Gala Dinner available though. Early bird registration savings end June 30, so unless you want to pay full price, go to the ANHC Shop to secure your tickets now! 


For those of you that require accommodation over the three days of ANHC 08, there is a comprehensive accommodation guide available at www.anhc.com.au. Accor Hotels are offering ANHC delegates a 5-10% discount on accommodation at its range of hotels in the CBD. Hotels offered range from the luxurious Sofitel Melbourne on Collins to the value for money Ibis Hotel Melbourne and Mercure Welcome Hotel.


----------



## Maple (19/6/08)

Nice timing Andy, just received Buy-in from the CFO to attend the lot! Thanks for the reminder post


----------



## lonte (19/6/08)

hefevice said:


> Order #60. I'm there!! Can't wait to see The Pope, Rock Candy and The Guru together in one room.


The Guru????


----------



## redbeard (19/6/08)

Full packages sold out ?


----------



## Screwtop (19/6/08)

redbeard said:


> Full packages sold out ?




Andy,

Any word on the upgrade requested? sent the email as requested but no reply as yet.


----------



## Andyd (20/6/08)

Screwtop said:


> Andy,
> 
> Any word on the upgrade requested? sent the email as requested but no reply as yet.




I didn't see it myself, so I'll hit the boys up and find out what's happening... can you PM your order number to me please?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Andyd (20/6/08)

lonte said:


> The Guru????




Graham Sanders... but unfortunately, due to a family complication Graham has had to pull out of the conference for this year. We're currently negotiating another keynote. 

Sorry to disappoint any fans out there.

Andy


----------



## bconnery (20/6/08)

Aaron said:


> I have booked in here:
> 
> http://www.pensione.com.au/index.php?optio...3&Itemid=20
> 
> It's close to the venue and pretty cheap too.



Good call on this place!
I checked it out after this post and changed my booking...
Less than where I had booked and better facilities. 

Not that I think that is going to be that important somehow...


----------



## Aaron (20/6/08)

bconnery said:


> Good call on this place!
> I checked it out after this post and changed my booking...
> Less than where I had booked and better facilities.
> 
> Not that I think that is going to be that important somehow...


Welcome neighbour. This is good news as it gives me someone to follow home when I'm not capable of finding my own way.


----------



## bconnery (20/6/08)

Aaron said:


> Welcome neighbour. This is good news as it gives me someone to follow home when I'm not capable of finding my own way.


You're assuming I will be...

Not that this will be an issue of course. We are all responsible drinkers here


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/7/08)

Can anyone tell me for the cost of $110 what do you actually get at the Gala night on the saturday?? Meal, drinks included or just the oppurtunity to say I was there :unsure: .

BYB


----------



## Andyd (18/7/08)

You get all three - a great meal, drinks and the opportunity to say I was there at the beginning...  We'll have the conference beer being served through the night, as well as some special guest beers if current planning goes well.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## mikelinz (22/7/08)

HI GUYS.

Have booked 3 dorms (6+6+9 beds) with en-suites at Nomads backpackers for the thu/fri/sat of the conference. So far I Have 11 definite bookings. The cost will be $78.30 (26.10p/n). The idea is to give the opportunity for conference members to be able to socialise as well as provide some security by having our own dorms. Depending on final numbers I can adjust the room combinations or cancel rooms and envisage that the cost of unfilled beds if any would be shared by everyone.

PM me if you want to be added to the list.

rgds mike


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/7/08)

Andyd said:


> We'll have the conference beer being served through the night, as well as some special guest beers if current planning goes well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andy



As a matter of interest, what is the conference beer  

BYB


----------



## Andyd (23/7/08)

All in good time... 

Seriously though, we're just finalising the recipe at the moment, and we'll be announcing the beer and the recipes in about a week I think (along with the brewer, which may come as a suprise to some!).

Andy


----------



## Aaron (28/8/08)

Andyd said:


> All in good time...
> 
> Seriously though, we're just finalising the recipe at the moment, and we'll be announcing the beer and the recipes in about a week I think (along with the brewer, which may come as a suprise to some!).
> 
> Andy


News is up at the ANHC site. Details of the conference beers including recipes are on the site. All sounds pretty good to me. Sounds like Fosters really stepped up to the plate too. It's all looking good for the conference.

http://www.anhc.com.au


----------



## oldbugman (28/8/08)

I cant beleive you ran off before they poured the batch into one giant NC cube.


----------



## Andyd (2/9/08)

G'day all,

By now those of you who have paid for an ANHC pass should have received an email asking for a few details and a photo to cover our RSA responsibilities.

If you have not got that, please send a message to [email protected], because we may not have a correct email address for you.

Also, please check your package details in case anything has been missed.

51 days to go... Wow that's gone fast!

See you all there!

Andy


----------



## Weizguy (2/9/08)

OldBugman said:


> I cant beleive you ran off before they poured the batch into one giant NC cube.


This may be O/T (so let me know) but I would rate this as a proverbial Touch_Down.

Lestifer


----------



## Andyd (6/9/08)

More news on the conference!

Drop on over to the website (http://www.anhc.com.au) for details about the microbrewery tour we're running on the Thursday afternoon...

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Andyd (11/9/08)

Folks,

The competition to name the competition beers closes on Monday at 5 - don't miss out on your chance to immortalise yourself!

Check out www.anhc.com.au for details.

Andy


----------



## Andyd (28/9/08)

There's big news on the ANHC site guys - drop on over to check it out...

www.anhc.com.au


----------



## troydo (28/9/08)

So who will be in melbourne on Thursday but wont be doing the pub crawl ? 
bonj and myself get in too late for the actual crawl but we are keen to meet up at dinner however in the meantime anyone want to show us some good pubs in melb?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/9/08)

Troydo said:


> So who will be in melbourne on Thursday but wont be doing the pub crawl ?
> bonj and myself get in too late for the actual crawl but we are keen to meet up at dinner however in the meantime anyone want to show us some good pubs in melb?




Flying in with Dom and Moculta Masher on the Thursday morning. ATM I / we are planning to head out to Mountain Goat at Richmond. After that may head up Lygon st in Carlton for a meal then of to Pugg Mahones in Carlton. Then after all that and if we are capable and still upright, head back to the CBD to settle in.


BYB


----------



## Aaron (29/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I / we are planning to head out to Mountain Goat at Richmond.



I'm not sure if Mountain Goat is open except on Friday nights. If you are heading out that way make sure you visit the Royston though. Little pub right across the road from Mountain Goat that usually has great micros on tap. Going to head to the Royston on Wednesday night if anyone else is in town then.


----------



## Screwtop (29/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Pugg Mahones in Carlton.




:lol: don't mispronounce the name around any Irishmen Andy

In Wed but doing the Micro Tour on Thursday, who else is "on the bus"

Screwy


----------



## Aaron (29/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> In Wed but doing the Micro Tour on Thursday, who else is "on the bus"



Judging Thursday morning and I'm "on the bus" Thursday afternoon.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/9/08)

Troydo said:


> So who will be in melbourne on Thursday but wont be doing the pub crawl ?
> bonj and myself get in too late for the actual crawl but we are keen to meet up at dinner however in the meantime anyone want to show us some good pubs in melb?



I'll be getting in around 6.15 pm Troydo, not sure where to eat in melbourne though, but I'd be happy to meet up for a feed somewhere.

Andrew


----------



## troydo (29/9/08)

well I think our plan is to hook up with "the bus" people for dinner.. they doing Dinner and beers at the Normandy Ale House from 7pm


----------



## clarkey7 (29/9/08)

I'm on the BUS!

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kram (29/9/08)

I'm bummed I didn't win my ticket, it was my only hope! :lol:


----------



## NickB (29/9/08)

LOL, you and me both mate! Next year, next year. Let's start the lobbying for the Brisbane event! Melbourne can't have all the fun!

And you were a fark-load closer at winning than I was. Enjoy your 'consolation' prize kegerator you bastard 

Nah, tops beer that Schwarz, bloody nice!


----------



## Ross (29/9/08)

on the bus as well  ... starting to get excited :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## wabster (29/9/08)

Yeah me too, all paid up and raring to go. I'm going down to Melbourne on the Tuesday, though I might overnight at Beechworth or Glenrowan to catch up on some wineries. On Thursday, I plan to go to the Nationals and then head off to the Bus Tour and am really looking forward to the whole shebang! Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Millet Man (29/9/08)

wabster said:


> Yeah me too, all paid up and raring to go. I'm going down to Melbourne on the Tuesday, though I might overnight at Beechworth or Glenrowan to catch up on some wineries. On Thursday, I plan to go to the Nationals and then head off to the Bus Tour and am really looking forward to the whole shebang! Cheerz Wabster


Wineries???

Go the breweries if you're in that area - Bridge Road, Bright etc...

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## wabster (29/9/08)

Millet Man said:


> Wineries???
> 
> Go the breweries if you're in that area - Bridge Road, Bright etc...
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



Thanks for the tip, but "been there done that"  I've made comments about the Beechworth Brewery in other forums, and Bright was closed when we visited, despite their sign indicating they should have been open <_< 

I usually take a leisurely drive down the Hume, but hear there are extensive roadworks and delays north of Albury so might get past that and find a place to overnight. I love the pubs in Beechworth, not a poker machine in the town. The brewery pub is pleasant place as is the Nichols which serves the Beechworth Aussie ale, and the restaurant at the Hibernian is excellent.

Also Glenrowan appealed as a stop over to ferret out other wineries apart from Baileys. Cheerz Wab

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Millet Man (29/9/08)

wabster said:


> Thanks for the tip, but "been there done that"  I've made comments about the Beechworth Brewery in other forums, and Bright was closed when we visited, despite their sign indicating they should have been open <_<
> 
> I usually take a leisurely drive down the Hume, but hear there are extensive roadworks and delays north of Albury so might get past that and find a place to overnight. I love the pubs in Beechworth, not a poker machine in the town. The brewery pub is pleasant place as is the Nichols which serves the Beechworth Aussie ale, and the restaurant at the Hibernian is excellent.
> 
> ...


Wabster,

I can't say I've tried the Bridge Road or Bright Brewery beers myself because of my condition, I'd like to but...

I spent about 6 months of last year camped out out in Rutherglen running our brewery from the time we bought it until moving it to Ballarat (was the old Bintara brewery). The winery I can most highly recommend is Bullers (a couple of km's west of Rutherglen), their reds are absolutely fantastic, particularly the wines made from low yield un-irrigated 100+ yr old vines. Good selection of fortifieds and about the only place in Oz that Durif thrives as a variety.

Used to eat at the Poachers Paradise Hotel 3 nights a week, good food and accomodation and wine selection - not much to choose in beer though but IGA over the road has a reasonable range of micro/imported beers for after dinner.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/9/08)

So have we settled on an Official/unofficial conference pub??

Basically, if I drag my sorry arse into town, which venue am I most likely to meet other ANHC pilgrims at??

Whats the starting point for that bus full of Queenslanders - just need to make sure to avoid it thats all... 

Oh and for those coming into town a little early - the Goat is open Wednesday nights from 5:00pm as well as Fri nights - nice venue due to being over the road from the Royston ad only a short taxi/tram ride from the city.

TB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/9/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Flying in with Dom and Moculta Masher on the Thursday morning. ATM I / we are planning to head out to Mountain Goat at Richmond. After that may head up Lygon st in Carlton for a meal then of to Pugg Mahones in Carlton. Then after all that and if we are capable and still upright, head back to the CBD to settle in.
> 
> 
> BYB




BYB - if you are going to Lygon st - avoid the main section of it and head up close to the intersection of Lygon and Elgin st, to 303 Lygon and Tiamo or Tiamo II

These places are my pick on Lygon st (been there a 100 times over the last 20 years) for really good, really well priced Italian - the rest of the street is full of touts trying to hassle you into an overpriced shithole with the offer of a free bottle of crappy plonk.

Thirsty


----------



## mikem108 (30/9/08)

> though I might overnight at Beechworth or Glenrowan to catch up on some wineries.



Nice idea Wabster, thats exactly what I was planning, I was at Beechworth last year for a visit and if you haven't been there before you will be suprised at the size of the brewhouse and where it is. Any other breweries on the way will also get a look in.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> BYB - if you are going to Lygon st - avoid the main section of it and head up close to the intersection of Lygon and Elgin st, to 303 Lygon and Tiamo or Tiamo II
> 
> These places are my pick on Lygon st (been there a 100 times over the last 20 years) for really good, really well priced Italian - the rest of the street is full of touts trying to hassle you into an overpriced shithole with the offer of a free bottle of crappy plonk.
> 
> Thirsty



Have been up Lygon a few times and it is something like when I was in Singapore many years ago. You know that litttle bloke with the big jacket trying to sell someone a cheap Rolex <_< 

May visit the Roystan across the road from The Goat. So much to do so little time to do it. Will talk with my travelling party to get a consensus.

BYB


----------



## Andyd (10/10/08)

Hey everyone,

Only 13 days to go, and counting!

Check out the website for some new information, including info on the menus for the dinners, the MC's for the dinners and abstracts for the day sessions.

Also worth checking out - the range of beers that will be available...

Tickets are still available for the sessions and for the Gala dinner, so get in quick for your seat at ANHC, and be one of the few who'll be able to say "I was there at the start..."

Hope to see you all there. Come up and say hi!

Andy


----------



## troydo (10/10/08)

WOO! it all looks great!

Andy, just a question , what will we need cash for? is lunch dinner and beer included in the price? I couldnt find a specific mention of it anywere. 

Getting excited! program looks great and what a selection of beers! and a fair few i have not tried!!


----------



## oldbugman (10/10/08)

Andyd said:


> Tickets are still available for the sessions and for the Gala dinner



Is it set seating at the glala dinner.

I am looking to have 1 more person come along but I booked my own ticket ages ago, btu would like to be seated next to this person.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/10/08)

OldBugman said:


> Is it set seating at the glala dinner.
> 
> I am looking to have 1 more person come along but I booked my own ticket ages ago, btu would like to be seated next to this person.




I'm going and I'm sure no one would like to sit next to me !  I'm sure Andy will find me a seat out the back out of harm's way !


----------



## Barry (10/10/08)

I'll sit next to you, us blokes with no mates have to stick together :beer:


----------



## smudge (10/10/08)

So that's a table for three then please waiter  

smudge


----------



## oldbugman (10/10/08)

I'm thinking of you blokes, it's for my girl friends old man. That weekend I plan to ask him if it's ok to ask her that question.(the next day)


----------



## Stuster (10/10/08)

OldBugman said:


> it's for my girl friends old man. That weekend I plan to ask him if it's ok to ask her that question.(the next day)



What if he says no? h34r:


----------



## Korev (10/10/08)

Barry needs to reserve a table near the front - save on wear and tear on the legs if as usual prizes are in the offing.

Plus 1 on the OB atble

P1


----------



## Weizguy (10/10/08)

Stuster said:


> What if he says no? h34r:


Then he's obviously not cool with it. Duh!! :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Andyd (11/10/08)

Troydo said:


> WOO! it all looks great!
> 
> Andy, just a question , what will we need cash for? is lunch dinner and beer included in the price? I couldnt find a specific mention of it anywere.
> 
> Getting excited! program looks great and what a selection of beers! and a fair few i have not tried!!



Lunch and beer at the conference venue are included. Dinner's included if you're going to club night or (of course) to any of the dinners, and beer is available there courtesy of our sponsors and homebrew clubs.

The only time you're likely to need to pay will be for dinner on Thursday night after the tour, and for beers that night.

Andy


----------



## wakkatoo (11/10/08)

Goddam I wish I was going to this!!! Had it penciled in, permission from the wife, accomodation teed up, was even going to do a short presentation and then bloody life got in the way!!!

Ah, well, I'll be back in Vic next year so its a 99% chance I'll be there then. Have fun all those lucky enough to be going, hope its an awesome experience.


----------



## oldbugman (11/10/08)

Stuster said:


> What if he says no? h34r:



Then I hop on the plane and return to the city of sin and continue to live in sin.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/10/08)

OldBugman said:


> I'm thinking of you blokes, it's for my girl friends old man. That weekend I plan to ask him if it's ok to ask her that question.(the next day)




Sit him with Barry, Smudge and myself and we'll talk you up so high, he'll be begging you to marry his daughter. :  


We'll only take half of the dowry he'll pay you as renumeration.  






> Barry needs to reserve a table near the front - save on wear and tear on the legs if as usual prizes are in the offing



If I sneek one of his when he toddles off to the toilet I can claim it as my own .....* My Precious !!!!*


----------



## troydo (11/10/08)

Cheers andy! 
Bloody hell you cant argue with that! 

I cant wait!

any melborintes wanna suggest a pub or 2 for us to hang out in thursday arvo ?


Troydo


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/10/08)

Is there something in Melbourne like the Wheatsheaf Hotel in Adelaide. Not just a pub that sells top class beer, but where the bar staff have knowledge about the beer they sell as well. 


BYB


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Is there something in Melbourne like the Wheatsheaf Hotel in Adelaide. Not just a pub that sells top class beer, but where the bar staff have knowledge about the beer they sell as well.
> 
> 
> BYB




Probably, I reckon we'll find out about it late Saturday night ! But with all us smartarses in town, why do we need knowledgable bar staff ? We propbably know heaps more than them anyway. What we need is good looking barwenches ... (he says in a revoltingly sexist way) 

Seeing we'll all be ending up at Federation Square at 6.30pm Thursday, I'm guessing we don't want to travel too far away from the city. I know there is a James Squire Pumphouse (Russell Street ?) that I visited last year. The yuppie bar Young & Jackson at least had some St Arnau on tap plus a few other craft brews then too. I guess where the crew will meet will also depend on what time people arrive in town.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Probably, I reckon we'll find out about it late Saturday night ! But with all us smartarses in town, why do we need knowledgable bar staff ? We propbably know heaps more than them anyway. What we need is good looking barwenches ... (he says in a revoltingly sexist way)
> 
> Seeing we'll all be ending up at Federation Square at 6.30pm Thursday, I'm guessing we don't want to travel too far away from the city. I know there is a James Squire Pumphouse (Russell Street ?) that I visited last year. The yuppie bar Young & Jackson at least had some St Arnau on tap plus a few other craft brews then too. I guess where the crew will meet will also depend on what time people arrive in town.




First went to the Y&J many years ago, thats when they still had a picture bill board of Chloe hanging outside. Don't really rate ye old Y&J for a hang out. But it does have some interesting history.
Will be visiting the James Squire Ale House if I have my way. Normally travel to melbourne with a group of non beer drinkers so this time round I will be with beer drinkers.
Fed Square sounds interesting.

BYB


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> First went to the Y&J many years ago, thats when they still had a picture bill board of Chloe hanging outside. Don't really rate ye old Y&J for a hang out. But it does have some interesting history.
> Will be visiting the James Squire Ale House if I have my way. Normally travel to melbourne with a group of non beer drinkers so this time round I will be with beer drinkers.
> Fed Square sounds interesting.
> 
> BYB



Well I'm planning to head out to the Royston (which is a short tram ride away from the city) for a bit before getting back to Transport at Fed square to meet up with the brewery tour.

Others places of interest are Lamb's go Barr and the Normandy Hotel (which was recently been bought out by Jamesons Brewery) which are around the Fitzroy area.

There is also the Taphouse down St Kilda way that has quite a lot of the micro's on tap. 

Mrs Parma also has a lot micro's on tap and is located in the city.


----------



## wakkatoo (11/10/08)

Careful if you go to the Y & J. Went there with some mates and were in Chloe's bar where smoking is permitted. Mate got out a cigar and we got booted out <_< cos apparently cigarettes are ok but cigars are not. WTF???


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/10/08)

> Mrs Parma also has a lot micro's on tap and is located in the city.


Know her and her five daughters well.




Chris, its not about where we can go (thanks for the references .. they are mostly just places and names to us foreigners) - we are asking .... WHERE are we going TO !

let's assume its about 4.00pm Thursday, I finally get in town after a dozen hour drive, I'm ready for a few before we hit Federation Square, I want it full of AHB types attending the conference .. where do I (we .. including all these other interstaters with no idea) go .... where will we go ???

I would like ONE Victorian to say to me. You know what, Fatgodzilla, I reckon come 4.00pm on Thursday, you and every other AHBer going to the ANHC should be at ............................... (Please fill in the missing words) cos it will have good beer and and we can all say G'day.

And the first bugger that recommends that we all go to Werribee or Broadmeadows will face me ............................. h34r: .................................


----------



## bonj (11/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I reckon come 4.00pm on Thursday, you and every other AHBer going to the ANHC should be at ............................... (Please fill in the missing words) cos it will have good beer and and we can all say G'day.


+1

I want to meet an overweight Godzilla and all the other AHBers before we meet up with the guys from the tour... and I want some decent drinks while we're at it. So let's make a determination. Which in that list is the closest to Federation Square, and/or the least effort to move from while still having a good selection of beers?


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Is there something in Melbourne like the Wheatsheaf Hotel in Adelaide. Not just a pub that sells top class beer, but where the bar staff have knowledge about the beer they sell as well.
> 
> 
> BYB



Your two best bets are [post="0"]The Local Taphouse [/post]in East St Kilda and [post="0"]The Royston [/post]in Richmond.

They both serve good quality beers & staff generally know what they are talking about. 

I assume your going on the micro tour which is finishing at [post="0"]The Normandy [/post]anyway. 
Mrs Parmas has a few decent beers on tap and most of the Victorian micros in bottles, although some may be a bit old. Cookie & Transport can both be a bit hit or miss, both have a big bottle selection but only have one guest tap but it's usually a Victorian micro or uncommon (on tap) import. 

Lambs Go isn't worth going out of your way for with the other options Melbourne now has.


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/10/08)

[post="0"]Mrs Parmas [/post]would be my pick if your short on time as ******* about with public transport when you don't know where your going can be a real time drainer. James Squire Brewhouse & Cookie are also close by.

Edit: Meant in reply to Bonj.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (11/10/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> [post="0"]Mrs Parmas [/post]would be my pick if your short on time as ******* about with public transport when you don't know where your going can be a real time drainer. James Squire Brewhouse & Cookie are also close by.
> 
> Edit: Meant in reply to Bonj.



I agree Mrs Parmas would be the go in regards to logistics etc.

I'm sure I could squeeze that in between The Royston and where ever the dinner is going to be.

Actually on that point does anyone know where the dinner is supposed to be?

The email for the brewery tour mentions the Normandy Hotel, where as the ANHC website has it as Transport bar.


----------



## bconnery (11/10/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> I agree Mrs Parmas would be the go in regards to logistics etc.
> 
> I'm sure I could squeeze that in between The Royston and where ever the dinner is going to be.
> 
> ...


I wondered about the two different venues for Thursday night too. I thought perhaps they were deliberately trying to keep us separate


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (11/10/08)

Bonj said:


> +1
> 
> I want to meet an overweight Godzilla and all the other AHBers before we meet up with the guys from the tour... and I want some decent drinks while we're at it. So let's make a determination. Which in that list is the closest to Federation Square, and/or the least effort to move from while still having a good selection of beers?




+2

OK I will take the bull by the horns. I/we fly in early Thursday morning and come rain or shine I will be at the Young and Jackson at 4pm!!! Its a land mark thats easy to find (well for me anyway) Be there or be square. Not sure what condition we will be in. Will have the AHB logo stuck to my shirt and maybe a comotosed kiwi somewhere in the distance (Dom maybe :lol: ). So there you have it!! What about it.
May head out to the Royston or down to St Kilda to the Taphouse before hand. Not doing the brewery tour.
BYB


----------



## domonsura (11/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> +2
> maybe a comotosed kiwi somewhere in the distance (Dom maybe :lol: ).
> BYB



I think not old man ...:lol: .....I reckon you're more likely to fall by the wayside first :lol: ..... 
................................................................................
...THAT'S if we survive the Tiger Airways flight (or even manage to catch the flight properly considering that there have now been 5 yes 5 changes to the flight itinerary since I booked the ticket!!!!..........I'll never book a flight with them again..... <_<


----------



## wakkatoo (11/10/08)

domonsura said:


> I think not old man ... :lol: .....I reckon you're more likely to fall by the wayside first :lol:




And so the challenge begins


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/10/08)

Chris Taylor said:


> I agree Mrs Parmas would be the go in regards to logistics etc.
> 
> I'm sure I could squeeze that in between The Royston and where ever the dinner is going to be.
> 
> ...



I thought Three Ravens was on the original microbrewery tour itinerary so it would have made sense to stop at The Normandy on the way back.
Mountain Goat doesn't normally open on Thursdays so that's pretty cool of them to do so just for this.
Either way out of towners should try and get to The Normandy at some stage. More microbrews on tap there than Transport that's for sure.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/10/08)

> 'Bonj' date='Oct 11 2008, 04:18 PM' post='363652']
> 
> I want to meet an overweight Godzilla and all the other AHBers before we meet up with the guys from the tour...



Vicious,
You hit me with a flower ............. (name that song)


Googled a lot of places this arvo. Bonj, I'm prepared to call an itinerary. We got to get this mob organised. Young & Jackson's isn't bad but not enough beers on tap to really get excited over. We need somewhere new !!! 

4.00pm - Mrs Parma's (must have been named cos its a place for a bunch of beer drinking wankas like us) - Little Bourke Street. Other end of town to the Federation Square ( but only a ten minute walk) Easier to find than Royston's at Richmond and anywhere at St Kilda for us outsiders. Those places sound real good but could be wasted on blokes like us.

5.15pm if Mrs Parma is no good, let's start walking. (The boys from the last NSW Pub Crawl know I'm good for getting the troops motivated). Small walk to the James Squire Ale House. (Russell Street ? ). Just down the road. Been there done that, but beer is different and good. Got into a fight with the brewer when I said his beer was only glorified homebrew (it was when Rugby League State of Origin was in Melbourne and I was fired up) Fed Square no more than a five minute walk (just about all down hill).

6.30pm - Federation Square.

It's a plan. Anyone got anything to beat it ?


----------



## bonj (11/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Vicious,





> You hit me with a flower ............. (name that song)


Lou Reed - Vicious (A 20 second search with Google)


> Googled a lot of places this arvo. Bonj, I'm prepared to call an itinerary. We got to get this mob organised. Young & Jackson's isn't bad but not enough beers on tap to really get excited over. We need somewhere new !!!
> 
> 4.00pm - Mrs Parma's (must have been named cos its a place for a bunch of beer drinking wankas like us) - Little Bourke Street. Other end of town to the Federation Square ( but only a ten minute walk) Easier to find than Royston's at Richmond and anywhere at St Kilda for us outsiders. Those places sound real good but could be wasted on blokes like us.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that. 4pm at Mrs Parma's it is! :super:


----------



## Andyd (11/10/08)

Guys,

I've just put another post up to explain the confusion with the venue for Thursday night.

Due to demand for the tour we couldn't get everyone on, so we decided to move the dinner into town so that it was easier for eveyone to meet up for dinner if they wanted to.

So the bus will arrive at Transport around 6.30pm. 

Transport will have a great range of beers on tap for us, but if you're looking for venues prior to that, I'd recommend (in order of increasing distance from Transport)

Beer Deluxe (a great range of imported beers, but a touch pricey)
Cookie (a funky bar with a limitted range of "real beers"  )
The European (not bad, but your standard range of "imported" beers on tap - about 10 minutes walk from Transport)
The Royston (a good range of locally brewed beers, about 25 minutes by tram and walking...
The local Taphouse (a fantastic range of local beers, about 25 minutes by train and walking from transport).

Andy


----------



## Barry (11/10/08)

Thanks Andy, what are you doing in your spare time?
I am on the tour but appreciate the effort taken by you so we can all meet up together :beer:


----------



## troydo (12/10/08)

Andyd said:


> Transport will have a great range of beers on tap for us, but if you're looking for venues prior to that, I'd recommend (in order of increasing distance from Transport)
> 
> Beer Deluxe (a great range of imported beers, but a touch pricey)
> Cookie (a funky bar with a limitted range of "real beers"  )
> ...



well wirth that in mind bonj and i will be in town about 2:30 - 3pm so maybe we can go check out the local taphouse anyway and make our way back ... anyone keen?

T


----------



## bonj (12/10/08)

I'm always up for an adventure 

Although a 25 minute journey plus walking.... we'll only just get there when it'll be time to leave so we can make it back to Mrs Parma's by 4...


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/10/08)

Bonj said:


> I'm always up for an adventure
> 
> Although a 25 minute journey plus walking.... we'll only just get there when it'll be time to leave so we can make it back to Mrs Parma's by 4...



that time of day should be OK, in terms of traffic, to catch a cab... might run you $15, and if you split it between a few of you, it's less than the cost of a beer. 

Or, just catch the #3 tram. it will take you to the front door (nearly) of the local taphouse. tell the driver to notify you when he gets to Stop 37, Chapel street. The local taphouse is directly in front of that stop.. 50 meters sounds a bit excessive. 

see attached: 






tram might be pushing it for with your time constrains, as you've pointed out.

reVox


----------



## BrissyBrew (13/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Googled a lot of places this arvo. Bonj, I'm prepared to call an itinerary. We got to get this mob organised. Young & Jackson's isn't bad but not enough beers on tap to really get excited over. We need somewhere new !!!
> 
> 4.00pm - Mrs Parma's (must have been named cos its a place for a bunch of beer drinking wankas like us) - Little Bourke Street. Other end of town to the Federation Square ( but only a ten minute walk) Easier to find than Royston's at Richmond and anywhere at St Kilda for us outsiders. Those places sound real good but could be wasted on blokes like us.
> 
> ...


Nothing to beat it, something to add to the end, by 6:30 after a days pub crawl I think a food stop is in order.

Somewhat of an institution, looking just like it did in the 1960's - laminex tabletops, hearty Italian food, hearty conversations, no menus, just a blackboard. And patrons in anything from black tie to construction work clothes Waiters Restaurant. If a few people are interested I will book a table.


----------



## bonj (13/10/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> Nothing to beat it, something to add to the end, by 6:30 after a days pub crawl I think a food stop is in order.
> 
> Somewhat of an institution, looking just like it did in the 1960's - laminex tabletops, hearty Italian food, hearty conversations, no menus, just a blackboard. And patrons in anything from black tie to construction work clothes Waiters Restaurant. If a few people are interested I will book a table.


Frank! I didn't know you were coming too. :super: 

Well their meal prices are certainly on the friendly side compared to the Transport bar where the brewery tourers are ending up. And I love their decor.

Troy, what do you reckon?


----------



## Andyd (13/10/08)

Barry,

Spare time? What's that? 

Frank,

I'm impressed you know about that little hide-away. It's a great little restaurant, where you pay for great food and that's about it! It used to be one of my favorite haunts...

Andy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/10/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> Nothing to beat it, something to add to the end, by 6:30 after a days pub crawl I think a food stop is in order.
> 
> Somewhat of an institution, looking just like it did in the 1960's - laminex tabletops, hearty Italian food, hearty conversations, no menus, just a blackboard. And patrons in anything from black tie to construction work clothes. Waiters Restaurant. If a few people are interested I will book a table.




I'm the sort of guy who eats big early and looks for a late night kebab ! Mrs Parma specialises in parmagarnas and I'll have a late lunch / early tea there. The beers on tap at Mrs P's looks good too - a perfect session starter.

Don't book me into any restaurants for Friday night (unless you are thinking of a late eating session (10.00pm ?)


----------



## domonsura (13/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm the sort of guy who eats big early and looks for a late night kebab ! Mrs Parma specialises in parmagarnas and I'll have a late lunch / early tea there. The beers on tap at Mrs P's looks good too - a perfect session starter.



I'm with you man, Parmy & beer to start and a kebab to make a mess with later....:lol: (I'd generally prefer a cute young blonde to make a mess with, but my wife has already told me I'm not allowed any of those while I'm in Melbourne so finishing the evening eating a kebab will have to do <_< )


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/10/08)

domonsura said:


> I'm with you man, Parmy & beer to start and a kebab to make a mess with later....:lol: (I'd generally prefer a cute young blonde to make a mess with, but my wife has already told me I'm not allowed any of those while I'm in Melbourne so finishing the evening eating a kebab will have to do <_< )




Tell her your with me and you'll be safe


----------



## Andyd (13/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't book me into any restaurants for Friday night (unless you are thinking of a late eating session (10.00pm ?)



Don't forget - Friday night is club night, and we're putting on Pizza for those who are not going to the pairing dinner...

Andy


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/10/08)

domonsura said:


> (I'd generally prefer a cute young blonde to make a mess with, but my wife has already told me I'm not allowed any of those while I'm in Melbourne so finishing the evening eating a kebab will have to do <_< )



So when you are back here at home its OK  Did not know you were a swinger B) 

BYB


----------



## Andyd (16/10/08)

7 Days to go !!!!​If you don't have your tickets yet, run on over to the website and sign up for the biggest event on the Australian brewing calendar!

Come join us for a great couple of days of brewing fun...

www.anhc.com.au​


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (16/10/08)

Hi All,

I have a friend who unfortunately can no longer make it to the conference.

He has a full package ticket at the early bird price ($290) and he needs to sell it.

Send me a PM and I will pass on his email address.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## kieran (17/10/08)

I'll be there.. just don't have any mates to hang out with there (all my brewing mates either (a) moved overseas or (B) bailed on me)!! I'm just attending the day sessions (and club night of course -- I'll be lurking around with no club) so will try and accost some other local melbourne brewers (or anybody!) while I'm there. Also any people who used to frequent the Grumpy's forums, I'd be keen to catch up some time or other if you happen to be in attendance.

I might bring along some of my Hop porn with me to show around.. I have some great shots of Cascade seeds covered in Lupulin at 90x magnification. 
Seeds of course supplied by Cannabinacea over in WA.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## kieran (17/10/08)

Oh yeah, also, I'm an South Australian boy living in Melbourne... so if any of the Barossa boys could bring me over a stick of Barossa METTWURST I will fix you up with the $$$ when I meet you!


----------



## bonj (17/10/08)

Hi Kieran, I'm a big fan of mettwurst too. It was the saving grace on long days in the car with parents touring the wineries... 

Come and introduce yourself at the conference. If past experience is anything to go by, you'll recognise me fairly easily from my avatar.


----------



## kieran (18/10/08)

Will do Bonj.


----------



## staggalee (18/10/08)

given the sausage making away, Kieran?

staggalee.


----------



## kieran (19/10/08)

nah mate, not at all. 

Made my last batch of Snags only 6 weeks ago. Was damn good too. I just haven't ventured into fermented sausages.. I am a biochemist after all, and am aware of the dangers of playing around with potentially vicious microorganisms in an uncontrolled environment. I don't want to turn my fermented snags into a bioreactor.. and I know the chances are near impossible with 'starter culture' and good technique, but I don't even know what is in the starter culture (and the scientist in me wants to know).  Garibaldi II, my house won't be. Ever.

You going to be at the ANHC stagga?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/10/08)

kieran said:


> Oh yeah, also, I'm an South Australian boy living in Melbourne... so if any of the Barossa boys could bring me over a stick of Barossa METTWURST I will fix you up with the $$$ when I meet you!




PM sent. I looove my metty :icon_drool2: 

BYB


----------



## staggalee (19/10/08)

kieran said:


> nah mate, not at all.
> 
> Made my last batch of Snags only 6 weeks ago. Was damn good too. I just haven't ventured into fermented sausages.. I am a biochemist after all, and am aware of the dangers of playing around with potentially vicious microorganisms in an uncontrolled environment. I don't want to turn my fermented snags into a bioreactor.. and I know the chances are near impossible with 'starter culture' and good technique, but I don't even know what is in the starter culture (and the scientist in me wants to know).  Garibaldi II, my house won't be. Ever.
> 
> You going to be at the ANHC stagga?



No mate, sadly I won`t be,my budget doesn`t allow for such excess :lol: 
Would`ve liked to catch up for a drink tho.
Speaking of the snags, did you ever get that picture of the wild pig that bloke shot in N.T. that I sent you a couple of years ago?

staggalee.


----------



## kieran (20/10/08)

staggalee said:


> No mate, sadly I won`t be,my budget doesn`t allow for such excess :lol:
> Would`ve liked to catch up for a drink tho.
> Speaking of the snags, did you ever get that picture of the wild pig that bloke shot in N.T. that I sent you a couple of years ago?
> 
> staggalee.



Yeah I did. Bigger than the UTE as I recall. Probably make some good Deftige Rostbratwurst with that monster. Although you'd probably need to triple the brandy content to match the strength of the wild hog meat.

If the anhc becomes an annual thing, start putting a dollar a day away and I'll see you next year!


----------



## kieran (20/10/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> [post="0"]Mrs Parmas [/post]would be my pick if your short on time as ******* about with public transport when you don't know where your going can be a real time drainer. James Squire Brewhouse & Cookie are also close by.
> 
> Edit: Meant in reply to Bonj.



If you're going to James Squire Brewhouse on Russell Street for beer, that's cool. They *used to* have 10/10 Parmas there but the food has seriously gone to shit there recently (not sure if its the brewhouse's fault or the Portland Hotel's fault -- where the kitchen is). I won't eat there again. If you're over at the Docklands Precinct, the James Squire Brewhouse there has excellent Pork Ribs. That is worth the trip. The kitchen at the Docklands is much better than the one in Russell Street. Its just a long walk all the way down the dock to get to there!


----------



## Weizguy (20/10/08)

G'day guys. I'll be there.
I'll be recognisable by my beer-related T-shirts. :lol: 

Keen to buy some vinyl while in town. LP's silly..., not that kinky stuff (bit hot for that now)  . Can anyone direct me?

Beerz
Les


----------



## bonj (20/10/08)

There used to be a little record store in Melbourne somewhere that had fairly regular live bands. I seem to recall they sold quite a bit of vinyl. I only went there once though, so I can't remember where it was or what it was called. It stocked a lot of Au Go Go (label) stuff. If anyone else knows about it, that might be a good place.


----------



## Fents (20/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day guys. I'll be there.
> I'll be recognisable by my beer-related T-shirts. :lol:
> 
> Keen to buy some vinyl while in town. LP's silly..., not that kinky stuff (bit hot for that now)  . Can anyone direct me?
> ...



http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&c...esults&cd=1

out of that list my favs are :

DMC Records
Collectors Corner
AU GO GO
Missing Link
Northside Records 
Ally Tunes


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/10/08)

Well sounds settled (or as settled as a bunch of homebrewers can be). If you have no where else to be at 4.00pm on Thursday its Mrs Parma's. We start wandering back to the Transport (bus tour ends 7.00pm so no real point being there before that) so we hit the James Squire Brewhouse (Russell Street) for a roadie. If time permits, we swing by Young & Jacksons for a quick house ale, then across the road (literally) to Transport. 

Three more sleeps !

By the way, anyone got accomodation to spare ? I haven't booked yet but anyone want to split an apartment or something ? I do snore but don't bite !


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (20/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Well sounds settled (or as settled as a bunch of homebrewers can be). If you have no where else to be at 4.00pm on Thursday its Mrs Parma's. We start wandering back to the Transport (bus tour ends 7.00pm so no real point being there before that) so we hit the James Squire Brewhouse (Russell Street) for a roadie. If time permits, we swing by Young & Jacksons for a quick house ale, then across the road (literally) to Transport.
> 
> Three more sleeps !
> 
> By the way, anyone got accomodation to spare ? I haven't booked yet but anyone want to split an apartment or something ? I do snore but don't bite !



mikelinz was organising packpacker accommodation back here, and last I heard there was still 3 places going.

note you will have to put up with a room full of snoring, wheezing ... and other less pleasant distractions


----------



## Andyd (20/10/08)

Hey guys,

for everyone coming in from out of town, the long awaited MElbourne Tourist Guide is out on the website now... plenty of news on shopping, events, places to go, places to eat, and (of course) places to drink!

www.anhc.com.au​Andy


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

Andyd said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> for everyone coming in from out of town, the long awaited MElbourne Tourist Guide is out on the website now... plenty of news on shopping, events, places to go, places to eat, and (of course) places to drink!
> 
> www.anhc.com.au​Andy



The file is damaged and could not be repaired. Does anyone else have this message come up when clicking on either the beer guide or the tourist guide. :unsure: 

BYB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/10/08)

They worked for me BYB

Great guides by the way - should keep you out of towners entertained for a day or three

BTW - I shall attempt to be at Mrs Parmas for the 4:00pm meeting of minds. I shall be sporting my new logo... which will arrive on here shortly.

TB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> They worked for me BYB
> 
> Great guides by the way - should keep you out of towners entertained for a day or three
> 
> ...



Since the weather according to BOM should be a little above Melbourne standard I will be wearing my Barossa Brewers Club polo. I will try the guides again later.


BYB


----------



## bonj (21/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Since the weather according to BOM should be a little above Melbourne standard I will be wearing my Barossa Brewers Club polo. I will try the guides again later.



You do realise that experience in interpreting Melbourne weather forecasts is required here. "Min 7. Max 20" (Thursday) means: It will be 7 for most of the day, peaking at nearly 20 for around 30 minutes, at some random time around the afternoon. In the same vane, "Showers Clearing" means It will be raining for the majority of the day, except for some random point where it'll appear to be clearing, before slipping back into rain again. "Fine" means cold, windy and generally miserable.


----------



## mikelinz (21/10/08)

Hi guys 

I have 21 beds (dorm rooms with ensuites) booked out at Nomads backpackers. Only 16 bums in them so far (Mostly melbourne brewers) anyone needing a bed drop me a line. $26.10 per night and about .5km from the venue.

mike kennedy 
0434829103
[email protected]


----------



## MonkeyMagic (21/10/08)

Another noob question from me, i do live in melbourne and sorta wanna go to this thing.
is it free entree? ive been to the website but am just as lost, please someone guide this dumb monkey!!!!


----------



## Aaron (21/10/08)

MonkeyMagic said:


> Another noob question from me, i do live in melbourne and sorta wanna go to this thing.
> is it free entree?


No it's not free entry. You can find the prices here:

http://anhc.com.au/index.php?option=com_co...6&Itemid=54


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/10/08)

MonkeyMagic said:


> Another noob question from me, i do live in melbourne and sorta wanna go to this thing.
> is it free entree? ive been to the website but am just as lost, please someone guide this dumb monkey!!!!




If you wanted to go to the conference parts (9.00 am - 5.00pm) you pay less. $110 a day sounds familiar. The Friday night and Saturday night deals add more to the cost.

The Thursday drinking session starting at Mrs parmas and finishing at Transport is free except if you are in a shout with me. By that, you pay for what you drink.


----------



## reVoxAHB (21/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> The file is damaged and could not be repaired. Does anyone else have this message come up when clicking on either the beer guide or the tourist guide. :unsure:
> 
> BYB



I'm guessing you tried to open the file directly in your browser? 

Right click the file instead, and select 'Save Target As' or 'Save Link As'. Once it's downloaded, open it in Acrobat and Bob's your uncle. 
Just tested both the beer and tourist guide using the above method and they're OK. 

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## WarmBeer (21/10/08)

Bonj said:


> You do realise that experience in interpreting Melbourne weather forecasts is required here. "Min 7. Max 20" (Thursday) means: It will be 7 for most of the day, peaking at nearly 20 for around 30 minutes, at some random time around the afternoon. In the same vane, "Showers Clearing" *means It will be raining for the majority of the day*, except for some random point where it'll appear to be clearing, before slipping back into rain again. "Fine" means cold, windy and generally miserable.



What is this "raining" thing you mention. You're obvious not from 'round here


----------



## reviled (21/10/08)

WarmBeer said:


> What is this "raining" thing you mention. You're obvious not from 'round here



Im gonna +1 this big time, im allways hearing about how bloody cold and miserable Melbourne is, but every time ive been there the weather has been mint, and thats not even going down the path of what an awesome city Melbourne is IMO...


----------



## bonj (21/10/08)

WarmBeer said:


> What is this "raining" thing you mention. You're obvious not from 'round here


I do admit my "data" may be 12-13 years old, but it was a good 2 years worth of "research"...


----------



## kieran (21/10/08)

I've been here for 4 years now. When I first got here 4 seasons in one day were real. I shit you not when one day it started nice and warm at 24C and by 4pm it was 10C outside and raining. In december.

However, of late, its been much more stable.. but still cyclical. i.e. you get warm days, then cool, then warm, then cool.. it goes up and down during the week. Usually a cool batch of 3-4 and then warming for 3-4 and then dropping back sharply to cool.

Lately the warm days have stayed warm, so don't fret about the weather. Bring a jumper for Thursday though.

Does anyone know if dinner tickets can be bought separately?? I want to know incase I befriend anyone who might be going on Sat night..  but I dont really wanna go if I'm gonna be a loner dork sitting in the corner though.. although after a couple of shandys.. :beerbang:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

reVox said:


> I'm guessing you tried to open the file directly in your browser?
> 
> Right click the file instead, and select 'Save Target As' or 'Save Link As'. Once it's downloaded, open it in Acrobat and Bob's your uncle.
> Just tested both the beer and tourist guide using the above method and they're OK.
> ...



Nup still can't open it. Beats the shit out of me. I have other PDF files that I can open but not these ones. 

"There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired"


BYB


----------



## Screwtop (21/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Nup still can't open it. Beats the shit out of me. I have other PDF files that I can open but not these ones.
> 
> "There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired"
> 
> ...



Frigin wrecker :lol:


----------



## reviled (21/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Frigin wrecker :lol:



:lol: lol, yeah man, why do you have to go and wreck everything


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Frigin wrecker :lol:





  



BYB


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/10/08)

kieran said:


> Does anyone know if dinner tickets can be bought separately?? I want to know incase I befriend anyone who might be going on Sat night..  but I dont really wanna go if I'm gonna be a loner dork sitting in the corner though.. although after a couple of shandys.. :beerbang:



250 home brewers - if you can't find someone to talk to, you aren't really trying ! :beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Since the weather according to BOM should be a little above Melbourne standard I will be wearing my Barossa Brewers Club polo. I will try the guides again later.
> 
> 
> BYB


Arriving Wednesday, If its cool I will have a Everlast zip front on, If its warm look for a guy with Tatts and his hair tied back (Glass's optional) comical bit of hair under lower lip. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## Lukes (21/10/08)

Hey all,
Good to see a few of the older names still here and coming down into Melb this weekend.
I have been overseas working and offline for a quite a while now and are lucky to be back for a week R&R.

Will try to get in on the Thursday afternoon/night session.

Cheers and good luck to all in the Nat's.

Luke


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/10/08)

BYB - PM me your e-mail and I will download the files and send them to you, just to try and eliminate any downloading error. Might help.


----------



## Korev (21/10/08)

Jamil Sighting - Woodend 12:45 21 Oct 2008

Rare US migrating beer nerd species sighted at the Holgate Brewhouse in Woodend 



Korev


----------



## Screwtop (21/10/08)

Whoooo hooo 1 more sleep, fly out tomorrow.


----------



## Weizguy (21/10/08)

Me too. Arriving mid-afternoon Wednesday.

Off to accom and then to the Royston, Mountain Goat and perhaps the Local Taphouse...just to keep myself busy.

I may visit Alexanders Cigars on Thurs morning, coz I can.


----------



## Adamt (21/10/08)

I haven't said anything in this thread up until now (I think!), but I will break my silence:

"Bastards."


----------



## Stuster (21/10/08)

Adamt said:


> I haven't said anything in this thread up until now (I think!), but I will break my silence:
> 
> "Bastards."



I approve of this post. <_<


----------



## Adamt (21/10/08)

Ahh well, I'm over it. Why dont we have our own conference... starring us!

We don't need any fancy people like John Palmer and Phil Sexytongue and Jamil Zainashazanamaleff.

We don't need to pay large sums of money for flights, entry fees or *cough* commercial beer.

I think I'll sit at home, count my pennies, jump on AHB, have a bit of a chat and sip some quality home-made beer


----------



## Korev (21/10/08)

That should be qualified with the word "Absolute" and were are enjoying every minute!!

Korev

PS off out for tea and some more sampling!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/10/08)

Adamt said:


> I think I'll sit at home, count my pennies, jump on AHB, have a bit of a chat and sip some quality home-made beer





> I haven't said anything in this thread up until now (I think!), but I will break my silence:
> 
> "Bastards."




Don't want to gloat ..........but I will. I'm going to ANHC


----------



## Screwtop (21/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Me too. Arriving mid-afternoon Wednesday.
> 
> Off to accom and then to the Royston, Mountain Goat and perhaps the Local Taphouse...just to keep myself busy.
> 
> I may visit Alexanders Cigars on Thurs morning, coz I can.




Airport (no Beer), during the flight (no beer), airport (no beer), transfer (no beer), accommodation (no beer) --- will be thirsty by then, think we should get in some liver stretching practice Les?


----------



## wabster (21/10/08)

I am in Melbourne already, and went for a wander from QV Markets down to the Angliss Centre this morning.

Those lifts have quite the view going up to Level 5 don't they?

I wandered around like I owned the joint, and no one queried me, stuck my head in the various conference facilities there on Level 5 and gave it the general tick of approval.

I also wandered up the entire length of Little Bourke St (up the Parliament end) and found Mrs Parmas, stuck my head in there too and it looks OK. As others have said they do Vic regional brews, Nhyll is it? Most Parmas are in the low $20 range.

I didn't bother going over to Fed Square, will leave that for Thursday night. Caught the tram back towards where I'm staying at Maribynong, and ended up in the Union pub in Ascot Vale having a bucket full of Boags Draught, which compared to the Carlton Draught they serve tasted like ambrosia  Gotta love these Zone 1 Metcards for $5-6 apiece, means you can travel all day on the one ticket, getting on and off trams and trains at whim.

Might head towards some places with a better range of beers tomorrow, ah decisions!

Hope all that are travelling here have a good trip. Love the pix of Woodend pub, I have zactly the same shots in May this year when we went up there for Mother's Day. Their beers were great too.

I look forward to meeting all those friends I haven't met yet over a few convivial beers 

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## goatherder (21/10/08)

I'll be arriving in town around 8 on Thursday night - see you all at Transport.


----------



## Aaron (21/10/08)

I'm getting in early afternoon tomorrow. Will be heading to BeerDeluxe in the afternoon, hopefully around 3. In the evening will be heading to the Royston with a couple of others. Come along if you are about. I don't know what I will be wearing but I will be the guy with the backpack full of camera gear, laptops and other gadgets.


PS Suck it Adam.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (21/10/08)

Aaron said:


> PS Suck it Adam.



hear hear

PS I am on the same flight as Aaron


----------



## Weizguy (21/10/08)

goatherder said:


> I'll be arriving in town around 8 on Thursday night - see you all at Transport.


Gee, I hope so. Can't say that I'll be seeing so well, though. :lol: 

Thursday might be a long day.

So, Screwtop, were you thinking of the Royston or something closer?
I'll pm you my mobile number.


----------



## Adamt (21/10/08)




----------



## Rustyc30 (21/10/08)

reading all this really feel like just jumping on a plane and head over there. Don't know if the wife would be happy with that though hope everyone heading over has a safe trip and a great time (not happy Jan)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/08)

Who's staying at the Hotel Pensione on spencer? I will be there Wednesday 1.30 ish.There is talk they were putting a bar down stairs.?
GB


----------



## goatherder (21/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Who's staying at the Hotel Pensione on spencer? I will be there Wednesday 1.30 ish.There is talk they were putting a bar down stairs.?
> GB



Yep, that's where I'll be.


----------



## BrissyBrew (21/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Who's staying at the Hotel Pensione on spencer? I will be there Wednesday 1.30 ish.There is talk they were putting a bar down stairs.?
> GB



Any ideas regarding the dress code for the Gala Dinner. Looks like there a big enough break to duck back to the hotel and change, but then again one might miss out a few pre dinner drinks.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> BYB - PM me your e-mail and I will download the files and send them to you, just to try and eliminate any downloading error. Might help.




Problem solved. Managed to get the file through the work computer. Big bloody file though.

BYB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/08)

goatherder said:


> Yep, that's where I'll be.


Might see if they (Pensione) can put up a notice for ANHC goers to put up thier name and room number on? Or Im sure I will find some one on the roof.
GB
[SP edit]


----------



## reVoxAHB (21/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Problem solved. Managed to get the file through the work computer. Big bloody file though.
> 
> BYB



Sweet. I was just posting .jpgs for ya. _6MB dude_. You on that string and tin can interweb connection?


----------



## reVoxAHB (21/10/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> Any ideas regarding the dress code for the Gala Dinner. Looks like there a big enough break to duck back to the hotel and change, but then again one might miss out a few pre dinner drinks.



Hey Brissy, I believe it was advertised as "Casual - Smart" if that helps. I would say a casual dinner jacket, no tie required sort of affair.. well, at least that's what I'll be wearing.


----------



## WillM (21/10/08)

reVox said:


> Hey Brissy, I believe it was advertised as "Casual - Smart" if that helps. I would say a casual dinner jacket, no tie required sort of affair.. well, at least that's what I'll be wearing.



as long as it isn't a suited affair, too much to carry down


----------



## Andyd (21/10/08)

WillM said:


> as long as it isn't a suited affair, too much to carry down



reVox is right - pretty casual, leaning towards smart (and I will probably mean leaning by the time Saturday night rolls around!  )

Andy


----------



## Screwtop (21/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> So, Screwtop, were you thinking of the Royston or something closer?
> I'll pm you my mobile number.



PM Returned Les, hey I'll go anywhere there is good beer.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Weizguy (21/10/08)

QUOTE (Gryphon Brewing @ Oct 21 2008, 08:51 PM) *
Who's staying at the Hotel Pensione on spencer? I will be there Wednesday 1.30 ish.There is talk they were putting a bar down stairs.?
GB

I'll be there at about 3 PM. I may be wearing a Stone Brewing T-shirt.


----------



## dr K (21/10/08)

I stayed at the Hot Pens this April, great place, this Oct though its to cheaperish digs (family coming Thursday and Hot Pens had no available connecting ruums) so its down to Sth Yarra.
Kurtz and Ophelia are flying out tomorrow morn and should hit town sorta circa 10 ish.
Meester Weizguy..call me on 0408 789 943 .. we can mert fur a beer...


----------



## dr K (21/10/08)

> reVox is right - pretty casual, leaning towards smart (and I will probably mean leaning by the time Saturday night rolls around! smile.gif )
> 
> Andy



So is a T-shirt too casual, its the only thing I can fit into....


----------



## Ross (21/10/08)

Wish i was coming down Wednesday, but will see you all on Thurs  
Can't wait to catch up with old friends & new...

cheers & beers Ross


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (21/10/08)

Adamt said:


> I haven't said anything in this thread up until now (I think!), but I will break my silence:
> 
> "Bastards."




Bastard. Charming Adam, just charming  

BYB


----------



## Andyd (21/10/08)

dr K said:


> So is a T-shirt too casual, its the only thing I can fit into....



Hopefully not the same shirt you might have been wearing throughout the conference 

If you run out, we have some nice new shirts available...  (plug, plug, wink, wink :icon_cheers: )

Andy


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> QUOTE (Gryphon Brewing @ Oct 21 2008, 08:51 PM) *
> Who's staying at the Hotel Pensione on spencer? I will be there Wednesday 1.30 ish.There is talk they were putting a bar down stairs.?
> GB
> 
> I'll be there at about 3 PM. I may be wearing a Stone Brewing T-shirt.


I will try and find a bottle shop and see you and others? on the roof about 3-30pm Wednesday.Yes I will be the one looking lonely :icon_drunk: My mate arrives later (4.30 ish) but wants to head for little creatures for the evening,Im just open to what ever.
Gb


----------



## dr K (21/10/08)

Smart Casual Polo with elegant coat it is then , jolly good, looking foward to a few chukkas down Spencer Street ho ho ho , swimmingly funny really ..show those Melbourne Mounted Lumberjacks a few things what oh !!

K


----------



## Cummins (21/10/08)

So on Friday does the bar open at 8:30am or do we have to wait until 9am? :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (22/10/08)

LOL, I will reiterate the "bastards" call. +1 

That is unless someone is willing to fly me down and put me up for the weekend....just need a quiet corner somewhere..... How 'bout it Ross 

Take lots of pics guys! At least for us, the 'unwashed', I believe the conference will be covered by Basic Brewing Radio... Please tell me if this is not correct AndyD!

Have a good conference guys, very jealous. First call for next year's conference to be based in BrisVegas!!! All of us (that'll be 3 or 4 of us...at least me and Kram) at BABBs will be thinking of you.... 

Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/10/08)

Just a heads up for the non-regulars who are in town tomorrow.

On Wednesday nights the Royston usually has a quite popular triva night. The place gets reasonably packed. I can only assume it is still on tomorrow.

So it might be worth planning to get to the Royston earlier in the afternoon, then transfer to the goat when the place starts to fill up with trivia people.

If you arrive at the goat fairly early on a Wednesday night (opens at about 5:00pm), there is a reasonably high chance of bumping into the actual brewers etc.. still at work or just finishing. They will answer questions if you trap them in a corner

I may well slip down to the Royston and the Goat myself tomorrow. Why not get started early?

Thirsty


----------



## Aaron (22/10/08)

I'm also at the Pensione but am heading to Beer Deluxe tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kook (22/10/08)

Is it wrong to start warming up now at home?


----------



## brendanos (22/10/08)

Practice makes perfect Kook, and I think we're gonna need all the practice we can get!


----------



## wabster (22/10/08)

Aaron said:


> I'm also at the Pensione but am heading to Beer Deluxe tomorrow afternoon.



Beer Deluxe sounds tempting. I've got something organised for lunch/early arvo at Footscray and can catch a train into the City for a few beers after. I probably won't go out to the Goat and Royston (Take trams 48 or 75 (from Flinders St) along Bridge Rd, or the 24 or 109 (from Collins St) along Victoria St) as I'm doing the Brewery tour Thursday night, but who knows after a few beers 

If anyone wants to give me a call my number is 0412 78 6363, Mark Herron,

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## wabster (22/10/08)

BrissyBrew said:


> Any ideas regarding the dress code for the Gala Dinner. Looks like there a big enough break to duck back to the hotel and change, but then again one might miss out a few pre dinner drinks.



I for one don't have enough time to go back to where I am staying and get changed anyway, so I'll be wearing the same cargo duds with a collared Tshirt and sleeveless vest that I'll be wearing on Saturday. Come the end of the conference at the Angliss Centre, I assume we will just catch a tram - any ideas which tram numbers? - over to the Ormond Centre and enjoy the Belgian place until the festivities begin 

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/10/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Just a heads up for the non-regulars who are in town tomorrow.
> 
> On Wednesday nights the Royston usually has a quite popular triva night. The place gets reasonably packed. I can only assume it is still on tomorrow.
> 
> ...




And bingo for the 50++ maybe and hopefully two up out back for the -40  

BYB


----------



## Weizguy (22/10/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I may well slip down to the Royston and the Goat myself tomorrow. Why not get started early?
> 
> Thirsty


Why not indeed? I'll be starting as soon as I hit the roof @ La Pensione (if GB would be kind enough to buy me a couple of good beers? - favour to be returned later). Maybe Dr K can catch up there as well.  

Still keen for the Royston (see ya there Thirsty - was gonna say that I'll be the ugly one, but that won't set me apart from the other guys, will it?) , Mountain Goat and the Local Taproom tonight.

I'm goin' to a party, I'm goin' to a party...la la la :beer: 

Les up and out


----------



## WillM (22/10/08)

Anyone else arriving into Melbourne Airport about 8:30am Friday and interested in sharing a cab? Send me a PM if you are.


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> And bingo for the 50++ maybe and hopefully two up out back for the -40
> 
> BYB



Funny bastard <_<


----------



## mikelinz (22/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I will try and find a bottle shop and see you and others? on the roof about 3-30pm Wednesday.Yes I will be the one looking lonely :icon_drunk: My mate arrives later (4.30 ish) but wants to head for little creatures for the evening,Im just open to what ever.
> Gb



Bottle store 5 min from the hotel with an ok selection of slightly overpriced imported beers. You will pass it if walk from the train station to the hotel. Otherwise exit the hotel turn right and walk uphill and you will find it. There is an ok pizza shop and if you need a supermarket there is a small IGA a bit further up (opposite train station) about 10min easy walk.

rgds mike


----------



## mikelinz (22/10/08)

WillM said:


> Anyone else arriving into Melbourne Airport about 8:30am Friday and interested in sharing a cab? Send me a PM if you are.



There is a shuttle from the airport to various locations in the city for about $19, taxi fro theairport can be fairly steep unless its tax deductable.

rgds mike


----------



## domonsura (22/10/08)

Yahoo!! Ha Ha Adam...stuck at home.......  I'll drink your share mate, no worries. :lol:


----------



## koongara (22/10/08)

Welcome to Melbourne folks, weather prediction, random as per usual. I saw a brass monkey with a welder last night however the weekend is looking like being pretty good, till Sunday that is, when the cool change is due and I can get a brew on again.

Cheers Dazzla


----------



## Aaron (22/10/08)

If anyone is around I'm heading for Beer Deluxe now.


----------



## therook (22/10/08)

Aaron said:


> If anyone is around I'm heading for Beer Deluxe now.



Hope you have heaps of money, its an expensive joint.

I'm just waiting on a call from Gryphon to have a couple of beers with him before i go home

Rook


----------



## ohitsbrad (22/10/08)

This is going to be such a MAN fest.


----------



## Asher (22/10/08)

ohitsbrad said:


> This is going to be such a MAN fest.



"That's a 'M-A-U-N'" :super:


----------



## wee stu (22/10/08)

Have a few for me guys.

Stuck in Adelaide, firmly on the wagon, but happily to live vicariously through others :beer:


----------



## brendanos (22/10/08)

Asher said:


> "That's a 'M-A-U-N'" :super:



You'll have to explain that one to me tomorrow.

I think our costumes will ensure we're the manliest of men at club night


----------



## sinkas (22/10/08)

brendanos said:


> You'll have to explain that one to me tomorrow.
> 
> I think our costumes will ensure we're the manliest of men at club night




This is getting a little creepy


----------



## Aaron (22/10/08)

beer deluxe was great. Free beer from the bar manager. On the tram to the royston now.


----------



## mikem108 (22/10/08)

Was lugging my Club night keg on a trolley from the car park two blocks away to the hotel room with quite a few weird looks from the rush hour commuters, I reckon some of them thought it was a bomb from the way they moved away, then I heard a couple of fire engines heading for me and thought "thats it I'm gonna loose my beer"


----------



## barneyhanway (22/10/08)

ANHC ISB APA, mmmmmm hope I get to try that.


----------



## mikem108 (22/10/08)

I call it an ANZAC Pale Ale, has Galaxy Hops, Nelson Sauvin and B Saaz, Aussie Malts Joe White Pils, Wheat, and Crystal. I wanted something to highlight our local ingredients rather than trying to clone a US Pale.


----------



## oldbugman (22/10/08)

mikem108 said:


> I call it an ANZAC Pale Ale, has Galaxy Hops, Nelson Sauvin and B Saaz, Aussie Malts Joe White Pils, Wheat, and Crystal. I wanted something to highlight our local ingredients rather than trying to clone a US Pale.



Lets hope it tastes like the last one... how did I describe it.. gummy fruits?
yummo


----------



## oldbugman (22/10/08)

Do you guys think I'll have an issue taking a beer gun on the plane with my carry on?


----------



## razz (22/10/08)

As long as you call it a pluto and not a gun.


----------



## kabooby (22/10/08)

OldBugman said:


> Do you guys think I'll have an issue taking a beer gun on the plane with my carry on?



Just make sure it's not loaded :unsure:


----------



## kieran (22/10/08)

OldBugman said:


> Do you guys think I'll have an issue taking a beer gun on the plane with my carry on?



Fashion some sort of hat around it and tell 'em its a Fascinator for the Spring Racing Carnival!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/10/08)

Well I missed the rooftop meeting, I was up there at 3pm, but had a beer or two with the rook at the insignia.Then I maned a one man assault on the Transport hotel.I met a nice bar maid and she slipped me the accasional half priced pints.The walk back to the hotel was hard and I was attacked by a India food joint that sold me some somosas.Off today to have a wonder around CBD looking for free WIFI ?I believe its at Federation square.This 1 hour session at the hotel is $5.00.
GB


----------



## Aaron (23/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Off today to have a wonder around CBD looking for free WIFI ?I believe its at Federation square.This 1 hour session at the hotel is $5.00.
> GB



I was able to find a couple of open access points at the Pensione. There is heaps of free/open wifi around he city.


Currently at the judging session. About to wrap up and head out for lunch/tour.


----------



## Aaron (23/10/08)

Micro tour is enroute to transport for anyone that wants to meet up.


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/10/08)

Aaron said:


> Micro tour is enroute to transport for anyone that wants to meet up.



Leaving work in 5 minutes to come in!

You got an I-Phone or something so you can post regular updates on here?


----------



## Aaron (24/10/08)

Better, nokia e71. In the pale ale presentation at the moment. Conference is great so far. Organisers have done a stellar job.


----------



## Aaron (25/10/08)

Remember everyone. What happened at club night stays at club night!


----------



## grod5 (25/10/08)

Aaron said:


> Remember everyone. What happened at club night stays at club night!



Aaron, how about a few pic with that Nokia e-893476?

daniel


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/10/08)

A little lost with out net access but I finally found this joint on Latrobe St. 

Must say that so far I have put a number of names to faces now. Great day yesterday and last night. That lot from W.A, what a roudy bunch of bastards but I will say the rocket fuel IPA that was available hit the spot in more ways than one. Met this funny bloke that was carrying a very foul stench and wears a funny bloody hat :icon_vomit: . Bconnery from memory. Great walk home after the club night, eneded up this side ally and walked into a room with long silver poles in it had what looked like monkeys hanging from them with money strapped to them  . Honestly its all a bit of a blur, even now. Shit is that the time better crack off to the Angis

BYB


----------



## Darren (25/10/08)

Would love to be there with guys but unfortunatly I am stuck in sunny Florida drinking SNPA :icon_drunk: 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Aaron (26/10/08)

It's all done now. The whole things was great. Awesome job by the committee and sponsors. Will get some photos online in the next day or so. Need to sleep for at least 24 hours to recover.

I don't want to rub it in but if you didn't make it you really missed out and you better go next time. I and I'm sure many others will post some details soon.


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/08)

Unofficial people's choice award for the ANHC photo ID.





Home now. Need brekky. Having a no-brew day although a Roggenbier was planned. May do some bottling/ pitching today, though, when energy has replenished.

Beeerz-ah
Les

*Edit - P.S. The jury is still out on no-chill after the ANHC


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Unofficial people's choice award for the ANHC photo ID.
> 
> View attachment 22017
> 
> ...



Looks like that was taken before The Transport staircase trip  

BYB


----------



## pepe (26/10/08)

Darren said:


> Would love to be there with guys but unfortunatly I am stuck in sunny Florida drinking SNPA :icon_drunk:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



Unfortunately ?........Don't fool yourself Mr Depresso, one of the main topics of discussion was the fact that we were all *very* glad that you weren't there. We much preferred to have enjoyed ourselves :lol: 
Besides. I don't think you would have enjoyed the resulting flight from the first floor balcony the first time you opened your mouth and identified yourself. 
Hey, here's a thought......why don't you stay in sunny florida. Adelaide/Australia would be better off without you :lol:


----------



## loftboy (26/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Unofficial people's choice award for the ANHC photo ID.
> 
> View attachment 22017
> 
> ...



Sh!te Les,

Did you invite all your rello's to come along as well or was there some sort of yeast disaster, where a bit of yourself fell into the starter & out popped a whole bunch of Les clones.

I sounds like those that survived had a great time. Hopefully we'll still have an economy in 12 months time & more HAG's will make the trip.


David.


----------



## voota (26/10/08)

pepe le poo said:


> Unfortunately ?........Don't fool yourself Mr Depresso, one of the main topics of discussion was the fact that we were all *very* glad that you weren't there.



Gee, I must of missed that... I thought the conference, like this forum, was a place for discussing beer... not personal vendettas. Especially from people hiding behind a forum alias'...


Edit: 
BTW. The conference was fantastic, interesting discussions, good beers, great food (food paring dinner was amazing). Thanks to the organisers!


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/08)

pepe le poo said:


> Unfortunately ?........Don't fool yourself Mr Depresso, one of the main topics of discussion was the fact that we were all *very* glad that you weren't there. We much preferred to have enjoyed ourselves :lol:
> Besides. I don't think you would have enjoyed the resulting flight from the first floor balcony the first time you opened your mouth and identified yourself.
> Hey, here's a thought......why don't you stay in sunny florida. Adelaide/Australia would be better off without you :lol:


Fergoodness sakes, leave him alone while he's happy and laughing *with* us. :lol: 

David,...as for my ID photo, I was telling anyone who asked (and a few who didn't) that I gave all the Hunter guys a makeover and you all look *real* sexy now! :lol: 

Geoff, just to make sure that I stand out from the crowd now, I did some facial remodelling on the bar floor at Transport. The ironic thing was that I could no longer achieve any "transport" from the place once I was a bloody mess. Go figure!

Now that I have some energy, I'd like to acknowledge all the people whose names I remember, and many I may recall later.
The locals are a top bunch. A bit too good in the brewing knowledge (mind you), but they've been at it for a while. I had several conversations with Mark Hibberd (who also liked my ID photo), AndyD, Colin Penrose, Gwyn (the wee sexy bastard), the Hunter guys who came along, old mates from Sydney (too numerous to be mentioned individually), some big (and noisy) bastard from Tuross Head, John Palmer, Jamil (there is only one Jamil), Chris White, Jess Caudill (someone will correct any spelling, I trust), local legends (both Vic club presenter and beer dinner brewers - can I hear an "Oh, Yeah!") and national legends including Paul Mercurio (nice firm handshake, Paul), Mick Jontef and Phil Sexton (who lost a lot of cred when he told us that wine tastes better than beer - as if that's true; and no one took the bait and chipped him). Also the Canberra club guys and the Qld guys. I know what happens on club night stays n club night, but I think it's acceptable to acknowledge the effort (both brewing and costuming) for the WA crew. Thanks, Anthony for the bottle of Dubbel too, or is that Dubbel two?

All in all, a great time with a great bunch of people. I'd do it again, but will prob never go back to Transport (ha ha).

(*Edit) A bit odd that the Cooper family weren't represented, either in keg form or other homebrewing product. Did they want to be involved, overlooked (it can happen), or not relevant to the crew. I'm sure that they could have been quite informative in some of the moderated discussions, esp as John Palmer said that a lot of the US brew scene is about full boil extract and hops.


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/08)

I wished I'd thought to ask Mick Jontef and Phil Sexton what they think of BUL (Brewed Under Licence) beers, and if they agreed with each other. There might have been a point of commonality.


----------



## Andyd (26/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> (*Edit) A bit odd that the Cooper family weren't represented, either in keg form or other homebrewing product. Did they want to be involved, overlooked (it can happen), or not relevant to the crew. I'm sure that they could have been quite informative in some of the moderated discussions, esp as John Palmer said that a lot of the US brew scene is about full boil extract and hops.



Yeah - We approach coopers a couple of times, but they couldn't be a part of it this year. They did, however, send along a keg of Sparkling Ale for Tony Wheeler's presentation.

Thanks for being there everyone. We had a ball putting it on for you and are stoked that you had a great time...

Now... I'm going to go sleep for a couple of months bear style 

Cheers!!!!

Andyd


----------



## wabster (26/10/08)

Take a bow Andy, you and the team did a sterling job and anyone who didn't enjoy themselves can only blame themselves. The presentations were interesting and varied, as were the presenters themselves. I have to say it was fantastic value for money, entertaining informative and social.

The beers that were there to sample were also widely varied and no one could honestly say there was nothing they liked. I discovered I liked vanilla porter and the scotch ale was yummy. The catering was first class and then venue was terrific. I'm sure many will rave for a long time about the beer matching dinner.

It was great putting many names, screen names and faces together.

I will add more comments as time goes on but just want to let you know before you hibernate, you did a great job and I'm sure that will be acknowledged by all who attended,

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## roach (26/10/08)

Yes an absoute cracker conference and terrfic value for money. The sessions were informative, food was great, and there was an endless supply of well crafted beer from commercial folk during the conference and dinners, and from fellow homebrewers at club night. 

Congrats to all.

cheers
roach


----------



## wabster (26/10/08)

Oh and an obvious question from me, about how and when we will get access to all the photos taken. I seemed to have featured in a number of them on the brewery tours especially, and I'd like to prove to my wife (and doctor) that I was upright at the time hahaha.

Anyone have any info on this? Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (26/10/08)

As already mentioned the conference was an absolute cracker ... more beer than you could shake a stick at, great people, varied and informative talks ... lots of give aways, competitions.

Went well beyond expectations.

Cant say enough about the ANHC team and there absolutely awesome effort they put in.


----------



## Screwtop (26/10/08)

Andyd said:


> Now... I'm going to go sleep for a couple of months bear style
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> Andyd




Not before I have a chance to publicly thank you and the committee and everyone associated with running this event. Simply can't imagine how it could be improved, but after seeing what came from your collectively creative imaginations I wait in anticipation.

Highlights - The pairing dinner, well I would end up writing an epic trying to describe the joy that brought. Club Night, wall to wall nice people, great fellowship and great beers. And of course the presentations, and the generosity shown by guest speakers who made themselves available and accessible both during the conference and on club night. 

Cheers to all the new aquaintances made during the conference. 

Again well done!!!!!

Screwy


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/08)

Andyd said:


> Yeah - We approach coopers a couple of times, but they couldn't be a part of it this year. They did, however, send along a keg of Sparkling Ale for Tony Wheeler's presentation.
> 
> Thanks for being there everyone. We had a ball putting it on for you and are stoked that you had a great time...
> 
> ...


Ooops. And I enjoyed it so much at the time. It was a big few daze.
Best Sparkling I've had for some time.
Newcastle is so far from Coopers, although the pub near my lhbs has some very well-cared-for Coopers Pale.


----------



## Screwtop (26/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Unofficial people's choice award for the ANHC photo ID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Far too many Les' :lol: Imagine em all saying "Is thus the right tram bro" :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/10/08)

I had an excellent time at the conference, it was so professionally put together that to me it seemed seamless and without fault.
Well done to the committee and all the volunteers, thank you so much. Like Screwy I found the Pairing night to be simply amazing and unforgettable.

The lectures were interesting and informative and I have come home with a lot of new ideas to implement, and it has certainly rekindle my love for beer and brewing.

Andrew


----------



## dr K (26/10/08)

Great time
Great people
Great to see Canberra Brewers get best beer at Club Night
oh and Champion Brewer, and Runner-up Champion Brewer
and win the Trivia Night....

K


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/08)

Home for half a hour and Im back on AHB  .Great time to had by one and all.Nice to meet lots of new faces. Even on the bus to the airport met Phil/Peter? and Mike , funny its seems like brewers were ever where.My liver is now being transplanted ready for next years bash.Cheers to the guys who put a lot of thier valuable time and effort in to this project.I might even get a beer or two into next years comp.Where do I find the results ?
Thanks GB


----------



## Millet Man (26/10/08)

Big +1 from me

The conference was fantastic well done to the ANHC crew for putting it together. :icon_cheers: 

Was great to put faces to names and be able to chew the fat for a while, cheers to the AHB contingent. 

And a myth busted : the beer gut meter was reading average or lower in my books and a lot of responsible beer consumption - up until 5pm anyway. 

Oh and best beer tasted for me was the Bling IPA damn nice.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Aaron (26/10/08)

Millet Man said:


> Oh and best beer tasted for me was the Bling IPA damn nice.


The pale ale of yours was a pretty good drop too Andrew. I have to admit to being surprised at how good it was. To me it was a really good beer, not just a good gluten free beer.

My favourites would have to be all the Temple beers I tried. Had some at the conference/dinners and a couple at Beer Deluxe on Wednesday.

Tony's beer at the food matching dinner was right up there too. Too many good beers to chose from.


----------



## goatherder (26/10/08)

Best. Weekend. Ever.

I was amazed by the slickness and professionalism of the whole show. It went off without a hitch and every detail was covered. Magic work Andy and crew.

Some highlights for me:

- Meeting loads of great people and putting faces to names and handles.
- The presentations, especially the yeast ones on Saturday and Phil Sexton's take on the industry.
- Friday's dinner, in particular the golden ale. Spectacular stuff.
- Talking water with John Palmer.
- Club night - I spent almost the entire night sipping on sour beers! The raspberry lambic from Michael, the berliner weisses from WA, kook's brett experiments, they were all terrific.
- Swapping Flanders Red stories with Jamil over a Rodenbach at the BBC.
- Bagging a prize in the AABC.
- Top quality home and craft brewed beers all weekend.

Can't wait for the next one...


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/10/08)

Glad you all had a great time. 
Would anyone like to share the results of the AABC.


----------



## Aaron (26/10/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Would anyone like to share the results of the AABC.


Would love to but the memory is pretty blurry. I only know Goatherder's and that is only because I judged the class and he was sitting next to me at the awards dinner. Hopefully the organisers will get the results online this week.


----------



## kieran (26/10/08)

all I remember was that Ross Mitchell from Canberra was the grand champion. 

Excellent show. as professional as any international scientific conference I've been to! that's saying something as some of them have 1000+ delegates paying ~$800 a head each for registration.
It'd be nice next time to get a more expansive trade display.

Technicality of John Palmer's talks was great. I wasn't sure whether he'd get right down to it for fear of going over too many people's heads, but it was good to hear what he thinks. Makes pretty good sense. residual alkalinity, alkalinity, alkalinity!

great to meet new people too. Rory, Shannon, Andy (thankyou sooo much for the mettwurst!), Tor***(!?? great dude with great moe), Shandy, Josh, Chris and Dean.. nice to meet you all.


----------



## Gerard_M (26/10/08)

kieran said:


> It'd be nice next time to get a more expansive trade display.



Now that would be interesting! I would like to think that there could be a Micro-brewery showcase type deal. Set-up & serve. Have a chat to the guy that actually brewed the beer.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Ross (26/10/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Now that would be interesting! I would like to think that there could be a Micro-brewery showcase type deal. Set-up & serve. Have a chat to the guy that actually brewed the beer.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



I guess you weren't there then Gerard...as from memory there were over 30 different beers showcased & we had several of the brewers there to discuss their beers...
Temple Brewing's beers were the highight for me...his Golden Ale was a masterpiece...

+++

A fantastic event guys, brilliantly run, & the best brewing related weekend I've enjoyed ever. Thank you so much  

cheers Ross


----------



## Gerard_M (26/10/08)

No Ross I wasn't. We were approached a while ago, but as far as I know a showcase set-up wasn't mentioned. Maybe next time.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## kieran (26/10/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Now that would be interesting! I would like to think that there could be a Micro-brewery showcase type deal. Set-up & serve. Have a chat to the guy that actually brewed the beer.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



I actually meant the manufacturers of the goods telling us the virtues of their products. As ross said, there were many microbrewers there with samples in tow, and they were all very good. Some outstanding. :beerbang: 
It was great to have Jon, Jess and Chris there who are at the pointy end of manufacturing yeast and cleaning products... and I mean it would be good to have more trade display, well I mean more stuff like that, stuff for the brewers. Not just for them to directly peddle stuff to us, but have their tech guys there to really inform us so we can make educated choices. I thought Jon's talk on cleaning was really really good.
The guys on the committee did a truly outstanding job selecting speakers. I would've never even thought to have someone like Jon at a conference like that.. but it was brilliant having him there.
Of course, that's one thing but having John and Jamil there was a whole other level of coolness..


----------



## dr K (26/10/08)

Results..

K


----------



## matti (27/10/08)

Congratulation all winners and participants.

But the biggest well done goes to Kabooby.

Your Vienna got the 1st and the Weizen got a second.
MacArthur rocks.

matti


----------



## Screwtop (27/10/08)

Congratulations to all participants and to all who placed, well done. Cheers and special congratulations to the QLD contingent and AHB-Qld members, State Champ AndrewQLD 1st (Dsseldorfer Altbier) and Browndog 2nd (American IPA).

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Congratulations to all participants and to all who placed, well done. Cheers and special congratulations to the QLD contingent and AHB-Qld members, State Champ AndrewQLD 1st (Dsseldorfer Altbier) and Browndog 2nd (American IPA).
> 
> Screwy



Hey Screwy, you forgot someone there,
Michael carter (Screwtop) 1st place Belgian French & sour beer catagory. Well done.
And William Steudler too, 3rd in the Wheat and Rye cat.
Qld rocks.
Same goes for all the place getters, a very proud moment I won't forget.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (27/10/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Screwy, you forgot someone there,
> Michael carter (Screwtop) 1st place Belgian French & sour beer catagory. Well done.
> And William Steudler too, 3rd in the Wheat and Rye cat.
> Qld rocks.
> ...



Thanks Andrew, the entire QLD scorecard below


Cat 3. Pale Ale: 2nd Tony Brown (American IPA)
Cat 7. Pale Lager: 3rd Lyall Cotram (German Pilsener)
Cat 10. Wheat and Rye Beer: 3rd William Steudler (Weizenbock)
Cat 11. Hybrid Beer: 1st Andrew Clark (Dsseldorfer Altbier)
Cat 12. Belgian French and Sour Beer: 1st Michael Carter (Belgian Strong Golden Ale)

Well it wasnt a dream after all second highest scoring beer at 126.4 pinch, pinch. Nope definitely not dreaming


----------



## bconnery (27/10/08)

Best Conference Ever.

Congratulations to all the organisers, participants, speakers, comp participants and place getters, anyone who had anything to do with it at all really. 

Great to put some faces to names and meet the people I've chatted to over the years. 

The beer and food matching dinner was absolutely brilliant!

Loads of great beer on every night but the club night reinforced that there are a lot of excellent homebrewers out there! Great work folks.


----------



## barneyhanway (27/10/08)

+1
Awesome conference, great people, great beer.
I particularly enjoyed Jamil and John, Jon Herskovits, Jess Caudill, Phil Sexton. Also chatting to Mick Jontef on the way to the gala dinner. And all the beers, especially the Wig and Pen stout and Ron Feruglio's golden ale.
I didn't get to meet or talk to a lot of you, but those of you I did meet thanks very much for making this kiwi tourist welcome. I'll be spreading the word back home, hopefully we can send a bigger kiwi contingent next time.

Barry the kiwi.


----------



## bonj (27/10/08)

Wow! Fantastic weekend! :super: Many thanks to Andyd and the rest of the crew for putting on a great conference. I thoroughly enjoyed myself, even though I lost my voice on the Thursday night and it still isn't back! 

It was fantastic to meet so many fellow AHBers there from all over the country. I can't list all the people I met because I've forgotten some of their names, and there are so many of them. It was great talking to John Palmer and Jamil on club night and at various other points throughout the weekend. Standout beers for me were the Temple Golden Ale (of course!), Bling IPA, and I was really surprised (I probably shouldn't have been, but was anyway) how good the O'Brien's Pale Ale was. Fantastic work Millet Man, and it was great talking to you.

And the brewer I talked to at the Gala dinner from Tamworth (sorry, can't remember your name  ), please get in touch when you move up the Queensland. We'll have a few beers. :beer:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/10/08)

Fully endorse all comments on the conference. The organising commttee went in with a solid game plan and I have found little to fault them for. The committee people and their worker bees can be very justifiably proud cos they pull off a great success. The amount of work they did behind the scene must have been emormous and what problems occured looked unforeseenable and was handled as best they could under the circumstances.

I didn't see anything that anyone could criticise the organising committee for except not showing the Cox Plate, for that matter not having a TAB there !!! And a pool table. A swimming pool !!! :lol: 

My thanks to the clubbies who put the Friday night club beer on. Those who were there knew I had a good night. What made it a great night apart from some lovely beers and completely avoiding the cherry lambic was meeting and greeting all the club members. 

Being beer judges  the conference would rank at least a 35 out of 50. Good to style, some minor faults and blemishes that could be corrected, a nice effort. When they get back their scoresheets, the commitee will say, I need to tweak that, maybe change this for that and be contenders for Best of Show in 2009.

Just make sure you all come in 2009.


----------



## dig (27/10/08)

What a great event and I'm glad I was able to make it along. Chatted with heaps of passionate home brewers and drank some bloody good beer. How nice a guy is Jamil? Well done to everyone involved and it was great to see such a big crew from WA. Good one.


----------



## domonsura (27/10/08)

Well finally woken up after passing out soon after arrival home.....why are my feet & kidneys so sore? :huh: 

I attended the conference with Andy (BYB) and Kingy(Moculta Masher) and I'm very glad I went, it was an awesome event. I've now had my level of knowledge about the nuts and bolts of brewing expanded thanks to the speakers and all of the other brewers there, and I'm sure there will be a corresponding improvement in the beer I'm turning out too! You guys even managed to give me a few ideas to implement in the workshop on the equipment....

It was a pleasure to meet John and Jamil, they're both great down to earth guys with a lot to share (yes I got some books signed too ), and it was great to put faces to names/nicks from here on AHB, the email inbox and elsewhere finally, too many of you to mention and I can't say how much I appreciate the positive and constructive feedback I had from the guys who've got bits and pieces off me in the past, you've given me loads of motivation to go home and carry on with. I even managed to meet a couple of people my opinons have burnt a bridge or two with over the last couple of years, and left _hopefully_ as friends. And that to me is absolutely priceless. Bloody brilliant.

We really do have a great brewers community here in Australia, and it's something we all should be very proud of. To tell the truth I was a little overwhelmed to begin with - it was almost like a great big family re-union. I left wishing that there had been more time, and wondering if it should have been a week long event instead - although based on how long it's taking me to recover I'm not sure I'd survive a week of it.....

The organisers, and volunteers on the floor have a lot to be praised for, friendly welcoming faces and a level of organisation to be commended on. The show went on pretty much seamlessly regardless of some small challenges and even one organiser having personal circumstances that would have for many (me included) made it difficult hold it all together and smile in the first place, let alone continue to tie it all together for the rest of us. An incredible example of the professionalism at work with this event - you know who you are, my thoughts are with you.

So thanks to the organisers, sponsors and to everyone who attended. You made it what it was, something to look forward to next time and I for one would encourage everyone to attend next time and make it even better. I'll be waiting for the ANHC ticket shop to open with baited breath next time, and will be working towards us hopefully being able to make our own contribution to the event. Might even bring the missus with me.

I'm pretty sure that some of us who didn't attend will manage to make it next year, and just like this year *any differences that we manage to have here on the board will be put aside like the adults we are MR POO.... <_< *

I took a few snaps while there, here are a couple.





John Palmer presenting




Jamil Zainasheff presenting




The 'South Aus' table at the food & beer matching dinner.




Beer, late nights, dimmed lights the gentle soothing tones of brewing info and a womb like warmth in the conference hall was a little too much for some mid afternoon....... :lol:

Thanks to everyone. Highlight of my year.

PS. A special congratulations to all the SA guys who took out places in the nationals, bloody well done. I wasn't at the presentation, but I was sitting across the table from Back Yard Brewer at the Taphouse in St Kilda when he found out about his success.....it made for a wonderful evening and a wonderful hangover in the morning...

That Taphouse!!!! Geez you Melbourne guys are lucky.......20 beers on tap and a book like menu for the bottled offerings.....didn't want to leave. That Hargreaves ESB, absolute magic.


----------



## Adamt (27/10/08)

Damnit you remembered the pictures.


----------



## domonsura (27/10/08)

hehe, yes Adam - you definitely missed out :lol: start saving your pennies mate, you're coming with next year.


----------



## Adamt (27/10/08)

Indeed!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/10/08)

domonsura said:


> hehe, yes Adam - you definitely missed out :lol: start saving your pennies mate, you're coming with next year.




next year though he isn't sharing a hotel room with anyone ! Sleep on the plane going home too ?


----------



## domonsura (27/10/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> next year though he isn't sharing a hotel room with anyone ! Sleep on the plane going home too ?



:lol: uhhh, yeah as a matter of fact I did  

I'm only likely to be sharing a room with the missus next year ...no spectators allowed h34r:


----------



## Barry (27/10/08)

Everything was great, fellow brewers, presenters, sponsors, MC's, food, the chats the beer and especially the Crew :beer:


----------



## bonj (27/10/08)

domonsura said:


> no spectators allowed h34r:



No problems with that, mate! :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (27/10/08)

I nearly dropped myself in it by mentioning to Michael Day (while in a relaxed state after the AABC presentation dinner) that Scott (Goatherder) and I had been inspired by his talk on English Bitter, to buy and sample a couple of "Ordinary" Bitters between the close of ANHC and the presentations.

The look on 'is face when I mentioned the "O" word, and the look on Scott as well, and maybe even Mark Hibberd.
O my goodness! :unsure: Kill me.

I promptly excused myself by stating that it was absolutely "anything but ordinary".
Then there was a general sense of relief, but the enduring shame is mine for mentioning it in the first place.

Apologies and respect B) 

In honour of Michael, and his feelings for the definition of the style for competitive purposes, I am currently drinking (as I compose this) a London Pride clone made to the recipe in the CAMRA-produced "Brew Your Own Real Ale at Home". Dry, yet malty, with caramel and some fruit. A little hazy due to its youthful age, but generally a superb drop. Not fizzy, but well-attenuated and my best attempt at this recipe. I'll save some for ya, Scott.
Cheers :beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/10/08)

In the words of Sky hooks "Ordinary not a dirty word" :lol: Call it what you will its still the same beer.Please excuse my lack of politically correct beer terminology.
GB


----------



## Stuster (27/10/08)

What's his take on it then, Les? Why doesn't he like the word? What would he use instead? Any tips gleaned would be gratefully received by the great unwashed who couldn't make it.


----------



## Barry (27/10/08)

Just "bitter", then special bitter, then esb.


----------



## Stuster (27/10/08)

Well that was how I grew up asking for a beer so it makes sense. Any tips on brewing bitters then?


----------



## Hutch (27/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Well that was how I grew up asking for a beer so it makes sense. Any tips on brewing bitters then?


Unfortunately no. 
His talk was largely about his love affair with the style, growing up in ol Bligh'y, yadda yadda.
I had the pen/paper at the ready for any pearls of wisdom, but not a hint.

Anyone else get inside his brain on this topic?


----------



## dr K (27/10/08)

There were two very important points being made by Mr Day.
The first was one of semantics, why take a beer, which is called Bitter in it's country of Origin and has been for (well since before Mr Day was born) and add, for no apparent reason Ordinary to it.
The second point however is much more pertinent. Bitters (or Ordinary Bitters) despite having a direct historical, geographic and stylistic link to Special and Extra Special Bitters are, in the AABC, torn away from their mother and thrown into the "Low Alcohol <3.5% ABV" catergory. This does not btw happen in the BJCP, WBC, GABF or GBBF.

K


----------



## shandy (27/10/08)

What a great weekend! I reckon I'm still only at about 90% and as for yesterday, meh.

I picked up a bunch of good tips, drank a load of great beers, everyone I met was a legend and I can remember in excess of 95% of all my conversations which seems remarkable. Can't wait to get a brew on and put the new knowledge and enthusiasm to good use.

Bring on next year

Shandy!


----------



## Millet Man (27/10/08)

dr K said:


> There were two very important points being made by Mr Day.
> The first was one of semantics, why take a beer, which is called Bitter in it's country of Origin and has been for (well since before Mr Day was born) and add, for no apparent reason Ordinary to it.
> The second point however is much more pertinent. Bitters (or Ordinary Bitters) despite having a direct historical, geographic and stylistic link to Special and Extra Special Bitters are, in the AABC, torn away from their mother and thrown into the "Low Alcohol <3.5% ABV" catergory. This does not btw happen in the BJCP, WBC, GABF or GBBF.
> 
> K


Particularly since the best commercial examples of Bitters (don't mention the O word) are in the 3.4-3.9% ABV range - according to Mr Day.

Cheers, Andrew.

Edit : Had a laugh when I looked at the AABC results and the beer style was English Ordinary Bitter :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/10/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Now that would be interesting! I would like to think that there could be a Micro-brewery showcase type deal. Set-up & serve. Have a chat to the guy that actually brewed the beer.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard




That would be nice. But I can't argue with the fact that there was more than enough beer donated by micro's. 



BYB


----------



## domonsura (27/10/08)

Yep, there was no shortage that's for sure. Seemed every time someone stopped talking there was another good beer or two on tap. ......


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/10/08)

Next year I am going to enter my best" ORDINARY" bitter.LOL Its just a beer after all, not a name.Some do become so protective of what they grew up with.Dont you dare put Shite on "Ordinary" Emu export.  BTW just in fun.
GB


----------



## Tim (28/10/08)

Just call it Best Bitter. Its a North vs South thing. Beers weaker than 4.5% special bitters are uncommon in the South (they do exist though), and asking for a pint of 'Best' is the done thing up North (in the UK that is).


----------



## Thirsty Boy (28/10/08)

Everyone - the committee, the speakers, the crew, the sponsors, the guys who made and served beer and the attendees (and anyone else) should be damn proud of themselves.

It was a great inaugural ANHC

I learned a lot, I met great people and I had a blast.

Thanks

Thirsty


----------



## goatherder (28/10/08)

dr K said:


> There were two very important points being made by Mr Day.
> The first was one of semantics, why take a beer, which is called Bitter in it's country of Origin and has been for (well since before Mr Day was born) and add, for no apparent reason Ordinary to it.
> The second point however is much more pertinent. Bitters (or Ordinary Bitters) despite having a direct historical, geographic and stylistic link to Special and Extra Special Bitters are, in the AABC, torn away from their mother and thrown into the "Low Alcohol <3.5% ABV" catergory. This does not btw happen in the BJCP, WBC, GABF or GBBF.
> 
> K




I think Michael's point about AABC wasn't so much that Bitter gets placed away from it's bigger brethren, it's that the style gets artificially hobbled to a maximum of 3.5% abv by its inclusion in the low alcohol class. According to the BJCP style guidelines, bitter can be between 3.2% and 3.8% and some of the best commercial examples lie in this range. There is no class of beer in AABC where you can enter an English style bitter ale in the 3.6%-3.8% range. Similar arguments apply to Mild.

Scott


----------



## troydo (28/10/08)

BLOODY FANTASTIC!!!

cant say enough about the event... I just don't know what you could possibly improve on...

Great to meet some guys from the forum put some names and faces to screen names.. most of the names i have already forgotten  

one of the big highlights for me were the beer matching dinner , that golden ale was ridiculously good! and the other 3 beers were fantastic too! thanks so much to the brewers!

Also im stoked with the 9L keg for the photo prize, after the talk on bitters im already formulating a recipe so i can brew up a 9L batch to keg condition serve via gravity!


Thanks again to ALL the organisers and volunteers and all the brewers! 

I just cannot wait till next time!

Troydo


----------



## Korev (28/10/08)

+1 for the fine organisation and execution of the conference 

The vibe and friendliness amongst all the people judges, crew, attendees, sponsors and presenters was on a par - if not better than at the NHC that I experienced in Denver last year 

Roll on the next conference


Cheers
Korev


----------



## mikem108 (28/10/08)

It was all cool, but club night rocked, was the highlight for me. The commercial beers during the conference were great but I've pretty much had them all before. What was really cool was trying everyones homebrew, and serving the eager punters turning up at the stand, thanks to the Melbourne crew for providing gas and a reg, ice and a container for the beer couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## /// (28/10/08)

dr K said:


> Bitters (or Ordinary Bitters) despite having a direct historical, geographic and stylistic link to Special and Extra Special Bitters are, in the AABC, torn away from their mother and thrown into the "Low Alcohol <3.5% ABV" catergory. This does not btw happen in the BJCP, WBC, GABF or GBBF.



Lets be cruel to be kind Dr K - whilst an absolute admiral job has been done for the overall fest in Melbourne, the zealots in charge of the style guidelines in southern states still kick like a donkey when it comes to joining the rest of the world in regards to common sense.

As always, when there are particular egos abouts in Victoria with styles it is one step forwards, 2 steps back.

As a Pro, I am glad the Pro's World Wide unanimously support the BJCP Guidelines when it matters. Shame for some in southern states, they cannot do the same when it really matters. 

Scotty


----------



## Linz (29/10/08)

/// said:


> the zealots in charge of the style guidelines in southern states still kick like a donkey when it comes to joining the rest of the world in regards to common sense.
> 
> As always, when there are particular egos abouts in Victoria with styles it is one step forwards, 2 steps back.
> 
> ...



AMEN to that Brother.....


----------



## bconnery (29/10/08)

BCJP places no restrictions on which styles you have to offer from the full list, or how you group them, so there isn't anything against putting bitters in the low alcohol category. 
I actually agree that the 3.5% restriction isn't right but I'd counter that nobody is sitting their with a machine to measure that 0.1-0.3 difference. 

If you have a bitter or a mild, I don't really like the term Ordinary either, that is 3.7% I'd say enter it. If it is a good beer I think it will score well. 
I entered one that was above this level in the QLD comp and out of the various faults that were picked up not one judge claimed it was too high in alcohol or too strong for the style.

I could well be wrong about it but I think you can be too hung up on the exact measurements.


----------



## heatherstoniergibson (29/10/08)

Gentlemen (and ladies)

My name is Heather, and I am the teacher for the students behind the organisation of the function. (William Angliss Institute Event Management students)

I just want to say thank you so much for your wonderful feedback. Hearing this praise from industry makes my students' first effort seem absolutely validated and I am so, so happy about this.

Please know that on behalf of William Angliss Institute, we were so happy with the outcome, but that the icing on the cake is hearing this feedback. I'll pass it onto the students.

Warmest regards

Heather Stonier-Gibson


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/10/08)

heatherstoniergibson said:


> Gentlemen (and ladies)
> 
> My name is Heather, and I am the teacher for the students behind the organisation of the function. (William Angliss Institute Event Management students)
> 
> ...




Hi Heather,

Congratulations to you and your students, a wonderful job and well done.

I can't praise enough the professionalism displayed by the Waiters/Waitresses and the Chefs at the beer and food matching dinner, I was totally amazed at their professional behavior throughout the dinner and their attitude surpassed any 5 star restaurant I have dined in. This was one of the biggest surprises and pleasures of the conference for me.

I am sure your students will go on to work in highly placed establishments, with the attitude they have they will surely go far.

A credit to your institution.

Andrew


----------



## dr K (29/10/08)

Hi Heather
Proffessional to the end...the food at the beer and food matching was beyond exceptional.
No matter what else...not a single person who attended the AABC Comp/ANHC can it was Ordinary....
The only problem is..with a bar so high.........what next !!!!
Echoing the well dones to one and all.....

K


----------

